# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC prépare un Kickstarter pour un site de jeux vidéo sans publicité

## Ivan Le Fou

_Mise à jour: intégration d'une FAQ à la fin de ce message._

Depuis près de treize ans, Canard PC passe en revue toutes les deux semaines l’actualité du jeu vidéo. Il le fait en parfaite indépendance puisque, cas rarissime de nos jours, Canard PC vit presque exclusivement de l’argent de ses lecteurs : la publicité représente en effet moins de 15 % de nos revenus.
Nous en sommes convaincus, ce modèle a aujourd’hui sa place sur Internet – il est temps que naisse un site web d’information sur les jeux vidéo indépendant de la publicité.
Nous voulons transformer notre site actuel en une véritable version internet du magazine : un site web payant sur abonnement qui donnera accès à tout le contenu de la version papier (et même plus). Le prix ? Modeste : autour de 40 euros par an.

*Gratuit pour les abonnés papier*

Chers abonné(e)s, rassurez-vous, vous n’aurez rien à débourser de plus : l’accès à ce nouveau site sera compris dans l’abonnement classique. Encore mieux, vous pourrez y lire les tests des jeux que vous attendez en avance, puisque les articles y seront mis en ligne progressivement après leur rédaction, sans avoir à attendre le 1er ou le 15 du mois et la sortie du numéro suivant.
La communauté sera impliquée au maximum dans la vie de ce nouveau site, avec entre autres la possibilité de voter pour les articles qu’elle souhaite voir disponibles en accès libre. Il sera également possible de « prêter votre mag’ » à un ami non abonné grâce à un système de partage des articles.
Bien sûr, vous ne trouverez sur ce site aucune publicité (ni bandeau, ni vidéo, ni rien), aucun contenu sponsorisé, aucun article pute-à-clic du genre top 10, vidéo qui fait le buzz ou concours foireux. Ce sera du pur Canard PC (enfin, on vous prévoit quand même quelques surprises, hein, vous nous connaissez…), qui compte sur ses lecteurs et se fiche du nombre de clics et de pages vues.

*Un Kickstarter, parce que c’est vous qui décidez*

Ce projet ne se fera qu’avec vous. Canard PC se porte bien sur papier, mais nous ne voulons pas le mettre en danger en finançant à l’aveugle un tel projet sans savoir s’il vous intéresse, ni combien d’entre vous nous suivrait dans cette aventure supplémentaire.
Le financement participatif via Kickstarter est parfait pour cela : cela nous permettra de mesurer le nombre de lecteurs qui veulent vraiment un tel site, et d’en assurer le financement du même coup.
C’est pourquoi nous lancerons le 7 juin une campagne Kickstarter : si vous êtes suffisamment nombreux à nous suivre, banco, on fonce. Sinon, c’est qu’il s’agissait d’une mauvaise idée : le savoir nous évitera de nous lancer dans des dépenses inutiles et ne changera rien pour Canard PC, qui continuera sa route de magazine papier.
Le 7 juin, nous vous détaillerons le projet autant que possible. Si vous trouvez qu’il s’agit d’une bonne idée, vous pourrez participer en souscrivant un abonnement au site ou au magazine via la page Kickstarter. Vous y trouverez des abonnements uniquement numériques et des abonnements classiques incluant le numérique, ainsi que certains bonus exclusifs. Si vous êtes déjà abonné et que vous souhaitez nous aider, vous pourrez opter pour une prolongation anticipée de votre abonnement.
Nous, on y croit dur comme fer. Si vous y croyez aussi, nous pouvons créer ensemble le premier site de jeu vidéo français entièrement indépendant, 100 % sans pub et financé intégralement par ses abonnés. Un espace unique sur le Web, à contre-courant de tout ce qui se fait, rien que pour vous et pour nous. Ça fait envie, non ?


*Retrouvez-nous le 7 juin sur Kickstarter.
*_Lire la news sur le site (avec dessins et mises à jour)_

*Mise à jour:*

Important:
- Si vous vous abonnez dès maintenant: vous n'aidez pas le futur Kickstarter, mais vous commencez à recevoir vos numéros dès maintenant, et accéderez au site dès qu'il sera lancé.
- Si vous vous abonnez via Kickstarter la semaine prochaine: vous nous aidez à remplir l'objectif et donc à lancer le site, mais vous ne commencerez à recevoir les numéros qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).
- Si vous êtes déjà abonné: vous pourrez nous aider quand même via Kickstarter en prenant un renouvellement anticipé, qui ne se déclenchera qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).

Après 48 heures de discussions, les questions qui reviennent le plus souvent sur le Kickstarter Canard PC Online (et leurs réponses):

*C’est prévu pour quand ?*
On veut être lancés en décembre 2016.

*Est-ce que le site inclura Canard PC Hardware ?*
Non, le projet porte exclusivement sur le contenu de Canard PC. Un trimestriel comme Canard PC Hardware pose des problèmes très différents pour le passage au web. 

*Je suis déjà abonné, en quoi suis-je concerné ?*
Si votre abonnement est toujours en cours au moment de la sortie du site, vous en bénéficierez automatiquement, gratuitement, pour la durée de votre abonnement.
Vous pourrez nous aider quand même pendant le Kickstarter si vous voulez être sûr qu’il aboutisse : pour un abonné, au lancement du site, toutes les contreparties incluant un abonnement papier se transformeront en prolongation d’abonnement.

*Mon abonnement arrive à échéance bientôt, là tout de suite, comment je fais pour participer au Kickstarter sans rater de numéros ?*
Vous vous ré-abonnez via notre boutique pour ne pas rater un numéro. Lors du Kickstarter, vous prenez une contrepartie avec un abonnement papier : elle agira comme une prolongation automatique de votre abonnement lors de la sortie du site.

*Si je prends une contrepartie avec abonnement sur Kickstarter, ça démarre quand ?*
Si vous vous abonnez via Kickstarter, vous nous aidez à remplir l'objectif et donc à lancer le site, mais vous ne commencerez à recevoir les numéros qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).

*Si je m’abonne via votre boutique maintenant, j’aurai droit au site web ?*
Si vous vous abonnez dès maintenant, vous n'aidez pas le Kickstarter à atteindre l’objectif, mais vous commencez à recevoir vos numéros dès maintenant, et accéderez au site dès qu'il sera lancé.

*Est-ce que vous amorcez la fin de l’édition papier pour Canard PC ?*
Rien, absolument rien ne change pour ceux qui aiment le papier, car nous l'aimons aussi. L'édition papier est celle qui alimente le site (et accessoirement, au sens propre cette fois, ses rédacteurs !). Ce projet n’est qu'une fonctionnalité supplémentaire.
Cela étant dit, notre réflexion sur le site web inclue un moyen simple de lire son magazine de bout en bout, online.

*Si le site est essentiellement une reprise du contenu du magazine, quel est l’intérêt par rapport au papier ?*
L’intérêt sera par exemple de pouvoir découvrir le magazine au fur et à mesure avant sa sortie en kiosques, ou bien de pouvoir accéder aux archives (limitées dans un premier temps, mais progressivement enrichies). Et nous préparons de nombreuses petites fonctionnalités agréables (et amusantes, on l’espère).

*Quel sera le contenu supplémentaire en ligne ?*
Rien n’est encore fixé dans le marbre, sinon que l'essentiel du contenu du site viendra directement du magazine. Nous publierons régulièrement spécifiquement pour le site (si on a un bel outil, on ne pourra pas s'empêcher), mais ne vous attendez pas aux 20 news par jour réglementaires des sites d'info de jeux vidéo existant, nous ne sommes pas là pour ça.
Ce ne sera pas un site de news, pas plus que Médiapart ou Arrêt sur images ne sont des sites d'infos comparables au Monde ou au Figaro. On laisse les gros faire dans la quantité, on se chargera du reste en fonction de l'humeur, de l'actu et des idées. 

*Qui va le faire, ce site : pas vous en interne j’espère ?*
Nous faisons appel à des professionnels extérieurs spécialisés : développeurs, chef de projet et ergonomes spécialistes des interfaces utilisateur. Les travaux d’études, explorations et analyses préliminaires ont déjà eu lieu et donné lieu à des devis et des plannings. Nous sommes prêts.

*Pourquoi uniquement des contreparties avec abonnement ? J’aurai voulu vous filer 1€, 5€ ou 10€ pour vous aider et avoir un truc marrant en échange.*
Nous vendons déjà des objets sur notre boutique, nous comptons le développer (et oui, les sous récupérés ainsi nous aident, ce n'est pas juste pour le plaisir), mais ce n'est pas le même objectif pour la campagne Kickstarter.
Nous ne voulons pas d'un Kickstarter qui soit un appel à la générosité plus ou moins bien déguisé. Donc nous sommes partis avec l'idée que chaque soutien/pledge/contrepartie correspond à un vrai abonnement (agrémenté éventuellement d'autre chose). L’objectif n’est pas seulement de récolter des sous mais aussi de voir si le nombre de donneurs correspond bien à un intérêt suffisant face à ce projet.

*Pourquoi pas Patreon, Tipee, Ulule ou KissKissBankBank ?*
Pour les projets en rapport avec le jeu vidéo, nous pensons que Kickstarter est (de loin) le mieux positionné. Celui chez qui nos lecteurs sont les plus nombreux à avoir déjà un compte. Quant aux formules de dons sur la durée comme Patreon ou Tipee, elles n’ont pas de sens pour un projet comme celui-ci, déjà fondé sur un paiement par abonnement.

*Et pour ceux qui aiment acheter en kiosque ?*
Nous n'avons pas "oublié" ce cas de figure, mais nous n'avons pas trouvé de solution (vu qu'il est exclu d'imprimer par exemple un code différent dans chaque magazine).
La seule chose que nous pouvons faire, c'est fixer un abonnement 100% numérique le plus bas possible pour que les amateurs du papier puissent prendre les deux sans vendre un rein. Et pendant le Kickstarter au moins, ce sera largement moins cher qu'un kebab par mois.

*Est-ce que toutes les archives de Canard PC seront disponibles ?*
Non, toutes, ce n'est pas possible de suite, c'est colossal. Mais on fera un effort pour alimenter les archives en remontant dans le temps, ça oui. Sinon, l’intégralité des numéros sortis à partir du lancement du site seront disponibles en ligne en permanence, ça oui.

*Est-ce qu’il y aura du contenu gratuit ?*
Oui. Certains articles deviendront naturellement gratuits avec le temps, d’autres seront rendus gratuits régulièrement par des votes au sein de la communauté des abonnés. Et nous nous réserverons le droit de donner libre accès à certains contenus, de façon temporaire ou définitive, en fonction des circonstances. Un abonné pourra aussi partager un certain nombre d’articles par numéro avec les amis non-abonnés.

*Allez-vous rejoindre La Presse Libre avec Next INpact et Arrêt sur images ?*
Pourquoi pas à terme ? Mais pour l’instant le portail n'existe pas encore de leur côté, et nous n'avons pas encore de site du nôtre. Nous nous lançons d’abord (nous avons déjà notre propre boutique), nous vérifions que tout marche et que vous êtes contents, et après on verra pour les autres moyens de diffusion.

*Y aura-t-il un moyen de lire sans connexion, ou PDF et ePub ?*
Non, la lecture se fera exclusivement en ligne.

*Vous allez sortir des app iOS et Android ?*
Non, pas d’app. En revanche, le site sera optimisé (responsive ou adaptative design) pour être lu confortablement sur tablette ou smartphone (oui, mieux que le site actuel...).

*Le site va-t-il proposer des podcast audio ou vidéo ?*
Rien n’est prévu spécialement en ce sens, mais nous continuerons certainement à faire des essais en vidéo, comme récemment. Et qui sait, peut-être trouvera-t-on un format amusant qui tienne la distance ?

Et maintenant, la vidéo (ou presque)

----------


## Fenrir

Excellente idée, bonne chance ! Après tous vos essais pas vraiment réussis sur le web ou mobile, j'espère vraiment que ce sera la bonne !  ::):

----------


## Zoleas

Je vous souhaite de réussir les copains  ::):

----------


## Jaycie

*regarde son calendrier*

On n'est pas le premier avril pourtant ?

----------


## Avérik

Je ne m'étais pas connecté au forum depuis plusieurs années mais là, il faut fêter cette nouvelle : c'est le 100% oui, jackpot 777, feu d'artifices et clairons ! 
Une excellente initiative de votre part que je soutiendrai  ::):

----------


## Larry Coche

Si vous faites ca, je vous donnerais 30€, pas plus!
Mais c't'une bonne idée.
Ps: on aura accés a la webcam ou pas?

----------


## Alab

Du coup ce sera assez similaire au fonctionnement de vos copains d'arrêt sur image c'est ça ?
La possibilité d'un abonnement conjoint est envisagée d'ailleurs ?

"Gratuit pour les abonnés papier" -> si jamais on s'abonne numériquement mais qu'on décide ensuite de s'abonner sur papier, y aura-t-il une ristourne ?

Des mugs spéciaux en contre partie ?  ::o: 

Bon j'arrête les questions, en effet ça fait envie !  ::lol::

----------


## XNihili

Bon je ne suis plus abonné parce que le papier ça prend trop de place mais je prends religieusement les numéros de Canard PC sur ePresse.fr (avec 1 mois de retard et aucune possibilité d'abonnement). 
Cette proposition m'intéresse et me permettra de rester à jour avec la version papier, comptez sur ma participation si ça se concrétise. 
Si ça foire ... ben merde  ::(:

----------


## Alab

> Ps: on aura accés a la webcam ou pas?


Les français veulent savoir !

----------


## ProXorP

Ca me tente bien !
C'est vrai que la version papier, ca prends vite de la place et j'ai pas envie de les jeter une fois acheté et lu...

----------


## FD_00

A 40 euros par an, j'en serais. Pour les expats comme moi, c'est un tres bon deal.

----------


## Larry Coche

J'ai 9 ans d'ancienneté sur cpc, j'exige 9% de remise!

----------


## Almiriad

Super initiative, je profiterai de la campagne pour m'abonner au mag !!

----------


## XNihili

Ceci dit ... pourquoi Kickstarter ? Ca m'embête de savoir que 10% du fric n'arrive pas dans les poches de Canard PC  ::|:

----------


## FeBO

Super initiative !
Avec une compatibilité avec la presse libre ça serait énorme
=> la trinité CPC + @si + NXi !

----------


## Haraban

Super initiative.
J'adhère à votre idée et votre conception du web, et c'est pour ça, plus encore que pour votre super mag, que je vous suivrais sur ce projet.

----------


## Tartare

Ça peut être une super idée si suffisamment d'éléments différenciant avec le magazine papier. :;):

----------


## Unky

MAIIIIIS OUUUUUIIIIII MAISS OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, ah putain j'aime ! Enfin !!!! 

Le deal du siecle. Pas moins.

VITE.

----------


## Anonyme112

> A 40 euros par an, j'en serais. Pour les expats comme moi, c'est un tres bon deal.


Mais carrément, j'attendais ça depuis longtemps !

----------


## Baalim

Je suis très très favorable à ce projet.
J'aurai plus de mal à emmener le pc aux toilettes mais c'est la rançon du progrès.

----------


## Crealkiller

Donc, étant abonné papier, j'ai pas vraiment besoin de cette version web, mais, si je veux soutenir votre projet, que j'approuve énormément, en effet, beaucoup de joueur, surtout jeune, ne jurent que par le web, ce sera une bonne occasion  pour leur montrer des articles de qualité, ce qui devrait les changer de leur jeuxblog.fr! Donc, si je veux soutenir ce projet, je suis obligé de me reabonner via la page kickstarter? Pas de possibilité de faire tout simplement un don de 20/30 € comme un kickstarter classique?

----------


## Rutabaga

Après NoFrag, je suis ravi de voir Canard PC s'engager dans cette voie ! Vous avez mon fric. Vive la presse web libre et indépendante !

----------


## CptProut

Vous allez tué tout les petit tabac-presse qui compte désespérément sur ma venue pour acheter joyeusement mon numero  :Emo: 

Mais j'en serait, hate de voir ce que vous avez prevu.

----------


## benyby

Pas une mauvaise idée en sois, mais j’espère que ça n'impactera pas trop les ventes de la version papier car ça me ferai mal au derche de voir CPC disparaître des kiosques. Puis perso j'aime bien attendre 15 jours pour lire les tests des jeux que j'attends (ou pas), j'ai l’impression de l'avoir mérité. Ce sera sans moi mais je vous souhaite toute la réussite possible.

----------


## Mepeanuts

pareil, j'espère que ça signera pas la mort du papier, c'est quand même plus sympa à lire, aux toilettes notamment...

----------


## Haraban

C'est vrai que l'initiative peut amener à se poser des questions : si le succès est très fort pour la version web, qu'en sera-t-il de l'avenir de la version papier?
Quel sera votre attachement à faire du papier si cela devient marginal pour vous?

----------


## Redlight

Super idée vivement le lancement du kickstarter !

----------


## Cotopaxi

> A 40 euros par an, j'en serais. Pour les expats comme moi, c'est un tres bon deal.


La même !  ::):

----------


## Nono

Ça vous fait un argument en béton pour me compter à nouveau parmi vos abonnés.

Fini la spéléo lampe frontale dans ma cave pour retrouver le test de Tata Suzanne Simulator, ou pour retrouver l'article de trois lignes qui parlait de ce fameux software super pratique dont j'ai oublié le nom.

----------


## Exekias

Si on se réabonne maintenant et qu'on s'abonne via Kickstarter la semaine prochaine, ça se passe comment ?  ::blink:: 

Parce que moi, je me suis réabo... parce que mon abo était fini. Et en même temps, j'aimerais bien soutenir le projet.

----------


## Nono

Balance un tip sur Kickstarter qui correspond à ce que tu aurais eu envie de donner en plus.

----------


## Ariakan

Ah, excellente nouvelle ! Il y a de fortes chances que je m'abonne !

----------


## Kaelis

Je sais pas trop comment participer. Le projet m'intéresse mais je suis à fond sur la version papier et chez mon marchand de journaux (pas de retards!).

Si le site se "contente" de faire doublon avec le papier ça ne m'intéressera pas je pense. Des émissions ou débats vidéos par contre...

Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve cette démarche nécessaire : je soutiens déjà deux sites français de jeu vidéo, j'ai suivi toutes les discussions sur le sujet (que ce soit chez GK ou à C'est p@s qu'un jeu). Le net est devenu une véritable poubelle, et je me réjouis qu'en France on a la chance d'avoir des gens qui se démènent encore pour conserver de la qualité.

----------


## Lianhua

Un site payant, je ne sais pas trop...




> aucun contenu sponsorisé, aucun article pute-à-clic du genre top 10, vidéo qui fait le buzz ou concours foireux


Vite ! Prenez mon argent !  ::wub::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Vu que le site prévu sera gratuit pour les abonnés, on est considéré comme automatiquement favorable au projet si on est déjà abonné? 

Je ne sais pas quelle est la proportion des lecteurs réguliers qui sont abonnés; j'ai été un lecteur assidu pendant des années avant que ma femme ne m'offre l'abonnement, et a priori on renouvellera l'abonnement. Mais si ça se trouve, on est des extraterrestres par rapport à la population générale... Personnellement je ne suis pas complètement convaincu par le projet, j'ai un peu peur qu'il ne soit préjudiciable au format papier. Et j'y tiens, au papier, je dois être un dinosaure; j'ai un peu du mal à explorer l'intégralité d'un contenu web, alors qu'un magazine papier, je peux commencer page 3 et avancer à peu près dans l'ordre.

Ceci dit, je suis intéressé par voir l'évolution du projet.

----------


## n0ra

Le site va donc encore une fois se refaire une beauté mais quid du forum? Il restera toujours le même sur la forme et sans "restrictions" ou il y aura des nouveautés ajoutées à celui-ci pour uniquement ceux qui soutiendront le projet et qui s'abonneront dans le futur?

Mis à part ça, j'adhère et vivement le 7 juin  ::lol:: .

----------


## cailloux

Heum... Je suis partagé, l'idée est bonne, excellente même et si ça pouvait montrer l'exemple au reste de la presse mondiale (ou plus) ça serait vraiment un beau pas de fait et je serai content d'en être :citoyendumonde:.
D'un autre cotés je ne lis jamais CPC ( mon dernier  numéro ça doit être la preview de starcraft 2 et je l'ai pris que parceque y'avait une page spéciale des montages photos des canards) vu que je m’intéresse pas vraiment au JV.
Par contre je squatte le forum comme un gros sale depuis des décennies et quand même à un moment faut bien rémunérer.

Comptez sur moi pour un ultime coup de pouce si nécessaire.

----------


## ellminster

Même question que si dessus: si on est déjà abonné on peut utiliser le kickstarter pour prolonger notre abonnement en cours ?  ::):

----------


## Anonyme1023

Si y'a pas de peluche lapin pour les backers, ça sera sans moi.

----------


## atticusss

> Même question que si dessus: si on est déjà abonné on peut utiliser le kickstarter pour prolonger notre abonnement en cours ?


idem, en plus il me reste qu'un numéro à recevoir.

----------


## Hipparchia

Quelques questions :
- J'imagine que pour vous un abonnement est une sécurité (prévision sur X mois). L'achat au numéro est-elle un mauvais deal pour vous et préférez vous dans l'absolu un abonné ?
- Pour ma kiosquière, comment cela pourrait se passer ? Je ne suis plus abonné qu'à CPC Hardware, j'achète CPC et quasi tous les hors séries au Kiosque. La question sous entendue est donc : si j'achète toujours au numéro, est-il possible de concevoir un système qui activerait la version web d'un numéro acheté sur mon compte (pour des questions d'archivage et de recherche, car le papier a son utilité un temps mais à la fin ça prend trop de place).
- Comptez vous aussi créer un site pour CPC Hardware, qui serait lui aussi très pratique à consulter en version web ?

Merki.

----------


## purEcontact

Question peut être un peu idiote mais : quel est l'intérêt de conserver la version papier si l'intégralité du contenu (et même plus) se retrouve sur le site en avant première et pour moins cher ?

----------


## Redlight

> Question peut être un peu idiote mais : quel est l'intérêt de conserver la version papier si l'intégralité du contenu (et même plus) se retrouve sur le site en avant première et pour moins cher ?


Perso je ne lis que rarement la version papier, mais il y a vraiment un feeling particulier avec un mag papier. C'est une manière complètement différente de consommer l'info.

----------


## Kaelis

> Perso je ne lis que rarement la version papier, mais il y a vraiment un feeling particulier avec un mag papier. C'est une manière complètement différente de consommer l'info.


Je peux pas m'en passer du CPC en papier!

----------


## Baalim

> Question peut être un peu idiote mais : quel est l'intérêt de conserver la version papier si l'intégralité du contenu (et même plus) se retrouve sur le site en avant première et pour moins cher ?


Si les paramètres sont exacts, la réponse est dans la question  :;):

----------


## Prechan

Pareil j'adore le feeling de lire du papier. Mais du coup j'ai peur de lire tous les tests qui m'intéressent en avant et me retrouver avec la bourse vide une fois le papier en mains ?  ::'(: 

(On peut faire un Kickstarter pour relancer ce mag parfait qu'était Humanoïde ? <3)

----------


## znokiss

Mouais mouais.

La vraie idée pour lever du fric, ça serait de rendre le forum payant. Vu comment certains sont accroc (oui oui, moi aussi), c'est l'assurance d'une avalance d'oseille en échange d'une petite connexion au fofo.
Avec des stretch goal permettant d'avoir une étoile à côté du pseudo. Ou une bite.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Excellente idée, bonne chance ! Après tous vos essais pas vraiment réussis sur le web ou mobile, j'espère vraiment que ce sera la bonne !


C'est en grande partie notre insatisfaction vis-à-vis des systèmes existants et des tentatives passées qui nous a amené à vous proposer ce nouveau projet, qui nous permet de contrôler nous-mêmes le système offert aux abonnés.

----------


## Zerger

Je suis intéressé...

... si on m'offre une icône bite.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Si vous faites ca, je vous donnerais 30€, pas plus!


Ma foi, pour le Kickstarter, ça tombe bien...

----------


## Larry Coche

Ben oui pour le Kickstarter.....  :tired: 
Tu croyais que je négociais l’abonnement annuel?
J'ai demandé 9% au vu de mon ancienneté, c'est possible?  ::P:

----------


## atticusss

> Question peut être un peu idiote mais : quel est l'intérêt de conserver la version papier si l'intégralité du contenu (et même plus) se retrouve sur le site en avant première et pour moins cher ?


Perso je préfère la version papier, et je ne pense pas que je garderai mon abo si c'était exclusivement en ligne.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Du coup ce sera assez similaire au fonctionnement de vos copains d'arrêt sur image c'est ça ?


Oui tout à fait, avec des options supplémentaires.




> La possibilité d'un abonnement conjoint est envisagée d'ailleurs ?


On y arrivera.




> "Gratuit pour les abonnés papier" -> si jamais on s'abonne numériquement mais qu'on décide ensuite de s'abonner sur papier, y aura-t-il une ristourne ?


On y a pensé, on y travaillera.




> Des mugs spéciaux en contre partie ?


Cela se peut.

----------


## Larry Coche

> Perso je préfère la version papier, et je ne pense pas que je garderai mon abo si c'était exclusivement en ligne.


Visiblement les deux cohaBITErons.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ceci dit ... pourquoi Kickstarter ? Ca m'embête de savoir que 10% du fric n'arrive pas dans les poches de Canard PC


Parce que c'est la plate-forme la plus efficace et de loin, et qu'elle est connue de beaucoup de nos lecteurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça peut être une super idée si suffisamment d'éléments différenciant avec le magazine papier.


Ce sera avant tout une version en ligne de ce que nous faisons déjà, mais on y ajoutera de petites choses en fonction des idées et humeurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas une mauvaise idée en sois, mais j’espère que ça n'impactera pas trop les ventes de la version papier car ça me ferai mal au derche de voir CPC disparaître des kiosques. Puis perso j'aime bien attendre 15 jours pour lire les tests des jeux que j'attends (ou pas), j'ai l’impression de l'avoir mérité. Ce sera sans moi mais je vous souhaite toute la réussite possible.


On comprends, merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est vrai que l'initiative peut amener à se poser des questions : si le succès est très fort pour la version web, qu'en sera-t-il de l'avenir de la version papier?
> Quel sera votre attachement à faire du papier si cela devient marginal pour vous?


Voilà un problème pour l'instant fort lointain  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si on se réabonne maintenant et qu'on s'abonne via Kickstarter la semaine prochaine, ça se passe comment ? 
> 
> Parce que moi, je me suis réabo... parce que mon abo était fini. Et en même temps, j'aimerais bien soutenir le projet.


Important:
- Si vous vous abonnez dès maintenant: vous n'aidez pas le futur Kickstarter, mais vous commencez à recevoir vos numéros dès maintenant, et accéderez au site dès qu'il sera lancé.
- Si vous vous abonnez via Kickstarter la semaine prochaine: vous nous aidez à remplir l'objectif et donc à lancer le site, mais vous ne commencerez à recevoir les numéros qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).
- Si vous êtes déjà abonné: vous pourrez nous aider quand même via Kickstarter en prenant un renouvellement anticipé, qui ne se déclenchera qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je sais pas trop comment participer. Le projet m'intéresse mais je suis à fond sur la version papier et chez mon marchand de journaux (pas de retards!).
> 
> Si le site se "contente" de faire doublon avec le papier ça ne m'intéressera pas je pense. Des émissions ou débats vidéos par contre...
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve cette démarche nécessaire : je soutiens déjà deux sites français de jeu vidéo, j'ai suivi toutes les discussions sur le sujet (que ce soit chez GK ou à C'est p@s qu'un jeu). Le net est devenu une véritable poubelle, et je me réjouis qu'en France on a la chance d'avoir des gens qui se démènent encore pour conserver de la qualité.


Vous pouvez toujours prendre un abonnement numérique et l'offrir à quelqu'un.

----------


## MoB

Suivre vos idées paraissant irréalisables ça va devenir une habitude.

Je vous ai suivi du départ de joystick et depuis le premier numéro de Canard PC je ne vous ai pas lâché.
Canard PC Hardware était une évidence avec un gars comme Doc TB.
Humanoïde, un magazine incroyable qui aurait vraiment mérité de continuer.

Après je ne dis pas ne pas avoir douté par moment de vos choix (changement de maquettes, papier, rythme de parution), mais force est de constater que dans leurs grandes majorités ils étaient bons mais surtout très réfléchis. C'est qu'à force de vous lire on en oublierait presque que vous êtes une société avec des charges et des salaires à payer et pas qu'une simple bande de joueurs décérébrés écrivant des blagues à base lapin et de 19,5.

Alors si maintenant vous nous dites que votre futur va aussi se faire sur le net et que celui-ci ne mettra en rien en danger la version papier ... banco. Mais j'ai un poil peur je l'avoue. 40€ l'année en version numérique soit moins que l'abonnement de 6 mois en version papier. Quid si vos abonnés papier passent massivement à la version numérique uniquement ?

Après le plus important avec cet accès Sickstarter Premium c'est d'avoir enfin l'accès à la webcam de la rédac. 



(Et pareil que certains : Je comprends le choix de kickstarter pour toucher le plus de monde. Mais il n'y aurait pas quelque chose d'un peu moins connu prenant une marge moins grosse ? Un Ulule serait mieux déjà.)

----------


## Larry Coche

J'ai pas vu mentionné la somme nécessaire a la réussite du Kickstarter?
Ce seras dévoilé la semaine prochaine ou j'ai mal lu?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Vu que le site prévu sera gratuit pour les abonnés, on est considéré comme automatiquement favorable au projet si on est déjà abonné? 
> 
> Je ne sais pas quelle est la proportion des lecteurs réguliers qui sont abonnés; j'ai été un lecteur assidu pendant des années avant que ma femme ne m'offre l'abonnement, et a priori on renouvellera l'abonnement. Mais si ça se trouve, on est des extraterrestres par rapport à la population générale... Personnellement je ne suis pas complètement convaincu par le projet, j'ai un peu peur qu'il ne soit préjudiciable au format papier. Et j'y tiens, au papier, je dois être un dinosaure; j'ai un peu du mal à explorer l'intégralité d'un contenu web, alors qu'un magazine papier, je peux commencer page 3 et avancer à peu près dans l'ordre.
> 
> Ceci dit, je suis intéressé par voir l'évolution du projet.


Rien, absolument rien ne change pour ceux qui aiment le papier, car nous l'aimons aussi: ce n'est qu'une possibilité supplémentaire.
Cela étant dit, notre réflexion sur le site web inclue un moyen simple de lire son magazine de bout en bout, online.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> idem, en plus il me reste qu'un numéro à recevoir.


Important:
- Si vous vous abonnez dès maintenant: vous n'aidez pas le futur Kickstarter, mais vous commencez à recevoir vos numéros dès maintenant, et accéderez au site dès qu'il sera lancé.
- Si vous vous abonnez via Kickstarter la semaine prochaine: vous nous aidez à remplir l'objectif et donc à lancer le site, mais vous ne commencerez à recevoir les numéros qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).
- Si vous êtes déjà abonné: vous pourrez nous aider quand même via Kickstarter en prenant un renouvellement anticipé, qui ne se déclenchera qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).

----------


## Haraban

> Voilà un problème pour l'instant fort lointain


Ouais j'anticipe c'est vrai, mais on est des électeurs français de base: nos choix sont motivés par la peur  ::P:  .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Quelques questions :
> - J'imagine que pour vous un abonnement est une sécurité (prévision sur X mois). L'achat au numéro est-elle un mauvais deal pour vous et préférez vous dans l'absolu un abonné ?


Les deux ont leur avantage: d'un coté la confiance et la trésorerie d'avance (abonnement), de l'autre la présence en kiosque pour le faire découvrir à d'autres personnes.




> - Pour ma kiosquière, comment cela pourrait se passer ? Je ne suis plus abonné qu'à CPC Hardware, j'achète CPC et quasi tous les hors séries au Kiosque. La question sous entendue est donc : si j'achète toujours au numéro, est-il possible de concevoir un système qui activerait la version web d'un numéro acheté sur mon compte (pour des questions d'archivage et de recherche, car le papier a son utilité un temps mais à la fin ça prend trop de place).


On y réfléchit mais c'est très compliqué.




> - Comptez vous aussi créer un site pour CPC Hardware, qui serait lui aussi très pratique à consulter en version web ?


Pas dans l'immédiat en tout cas, la priorité est à Canard PC.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question peut être un peu idiote mais : quel est l'intérêt de conserver la version papier si l'intégralité du contenu (et même plus) se retrouve sur le site en avant première et pour moins cher ?


Certains préfèrent le papier (ils sont même très nombreux)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Perso je préfère la version papier, et je ne pense pas que je garderai mon abo si c'était exclusivement en ligne.


Rien ne change pour le papier, ce n'est qu'une possibilité supplémentaire (gratos en plus)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai pas vu mentionné la somme nécessaire a la réussite du Kickstarter?
> Ce seras dévoilé la semaine prochaine ou j'ai mal lu?


Votre vision est excellente.

----------


## atticusss

> - Si vous êtes déjà abonné: vous pourrez nous aider quand même via Kickstarter en prenant un renouvellement anticipé, qui ne se déclenchera qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).


C'est ch***t ce système, en gros plus d'abo pendant 6-7 mois si je fait ça ? Ou alors faut que je me réabonne de manière classique maintenant et faire un anticipé le 7 juin qui viendrait se coller après mon reabo classique ?

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pas vu mentionné la somme nécessaire a la réussite du Kickstarter?
> Ce seras dévoilé la semaine prochaine ou j'ai mal lu?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est ch***t ce système, en gros plus d'abo pendant 6-7 mois si je fait ça ? Ou alors faut que je me réabonne de manière classique maintenant et faire un anticipé le 7 juin qui viendrait se coller après mon reabo classique ?


Oui.
Désolé, il n'y avait guère moyen de faire autrement.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

J'espère vraiment que ce site pourrait servir de cheval de Troie pour le retour d'articles plutôt dans la veine de feu Humanoïde. Que je préférais à CPC au final.

----------


## Altarus

1/ 140% Oui!!! Je rallongerais mon abo direct!  :Cigare: 

2/ Question: Y aura-t-il (à la sortie ou plus tard) une base de donné de tous les anciens tests/articles? (surtout les tests et la partie download  ::wub:: )

3/ Question again: Y aura-t-il des abo conjoint avec @si?


Superbe initiative, can't wait!

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Je risque d'être dans la même situation qu'atticusss, mon abonnement va se terminer courant 2016 et si je veux continuer à le recevoir sans interruption il va falloir que je passe par un abonnement normal, donc soit je ne kickstarte pas, soit je le fais mais c'est vraiment du pur cadeau de trésorerie puisque je vais probablement être réabonné pour un an.

----------


## Frypolar

> - Comptez vous aussi créer un site pour CPC Hardware, qui serait lui aussi très pratique à consulter en version web ?


Ça doit faire 4 ans qu’un site CPC HW doit arriver _bientôt_™, en cherchant un peu tu devrais trouver des messages de TB dans le forum hardware qui traînent si ça peut te rassurer  ::siffle::  Ça fait aussi un moment qu’un site CPC est mentionné, j’ai l’impression de voir enfin la source de tous ces échos  ::lol:: 


Au passage, il y a fort longtemps, à une époque où le site devait arriver _bientôt_™ c’est dire si ça date, j’avais discuté avec Moquette du fait que le forum n’était pas utilisé pour faire connaître le magazine et avait émis l’idée, forcément géniale puisque Moquette avait eu la même  :Cigare: , de faire un habillage permanent sur les côtés du forum pour annoncer le numéro en cours de parution. D’après Moquette cela devait aussi arriver _bientôt_™ (

Spoiler Alert! 


c’était en janvier 2014

). Ensuite il nous a défoncé à Towerfall et c’est devenu un être méprisable. Reste que si vous n’utilisez pas un moyen similaire pour être sûr que n’importe qui parcourant le forum soit au courant du kickstarter vous passez à côte d’une sacrée pub. Une image, non cliquable sinon c’est super pénible, de chaque côte du forum qui fait apparaître clairement le lien du kickstarter sous la forme d’une adresse cpc.cx/toto ça me semble pas infaisable  :tired:  Surtout que comme pour le moment il n’y a rien ça va forcément attirer l’attention des visiteurs contrairement à un topic ici qui va surtout attirer les habitués.

Edit : exemple qui tombe à pic, ici des habitués découvrent votre idée via twitter et non pas en lisant votre site/forum.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> 2/ Question: Y aura-t-il (à la sortie ou plus tard) une base de donné de tous les anciens tests/articles? (surtout les tests et la partie download )


Non, tous, ce n'est pas possible de suite, c'est colossal. Mais on fera un effort pour alimenter les archives en remontant dans le temps, ça oui.




> 3/ Question again: Y aura-t-il des abo conjoint avec @si?


On travaillera à les rétablir dès qu'on pourra, oui.

----------


## Frypolar

> Non, tous, ce n'est pas possible de suite, c'est colossal. Mais on fera un effort pour alimenter les archives en remontant dans le temps, ça oui.


Vous êtes au courant qu’un canard avait ce projet et a répertorié pas mal de numéros avec l’aide d’autres canards ? Le sujet du forum est ici, le site là.

----------


## CryZy

A voir oui, je participerai sans doute.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je risque d'être dans la même situation qu'atticusss, mon abonnement va se terminer courant 2016 et si je veux continuer à le recevoir sans interruption il va falloir que je passe par un abonnement normal, donc soit je ne kickstarte pas, soit je le fais mais c'est vraiment du pur cadeau de trésorerie puisque je vais probablement être réabonné pour un an.


Je comprends le problème, mais nous n'avons pas vraiment de solution idéale.
Réabonnez-vous pour ne pas rater de numéros. Ensuite, si vous voulez que le projet aboutisse, vous pourrez souscrire via kickstarter une prolongation de votre abo. Sinon vous attendez tranquille.

----------


## CptProut

Il y aura un palier pour l’accès a la webcam de la redac ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Vous êtes au courant qu’un canard avait ce projet et a répertorié pas mal de numéros avec l’aide d’autres canards ? Le sujet du forum est ici, le site là.


Bien sûr, très utile d'ailleurs, mais je parle de contenus web, pas de PDF.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> - Si vous êtes déjà abonné: vous pourrez nous aider quand même via Kickstarter en prenant un renouvellement anticipé, qui ne se déclenchera qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).


C'est dommage car mon abonnement papier s'arrête en août. Donc je serai obligé de me passer de Kickstarter pour le renouveler (alors que sinon, j'aurai Kicsktarté direct car j'aime bien le principe).

Je trouve l'idée super. Je ne me passerai pour rien au monde du magazine papier (c'est bien de lire ailleurs que sur écran!  ::): ) mais après les avoir lu entièrement, je m'en débarrasse car ça prend trop de place. Et pourtant j'aimerai bien relire certains tests passés. Donc votre projet de site résoudrait ce problème!

Edit: ok, je viens de voir au-dessus que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Evolution logique, mais j'espère que ça ne signe pas l'arrêt du papier dans un avenir proche. Le petit coin c'est sacré.
Dans 10 ans je m'en fous, j'aurais sans doute autre chose à faire qu'à lire des conneries avec des lapins débiles  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

De toute façon dans 3 mois ils sont finis.

Merci pour ces réponses en tout cas !

----------


## Nannig

Haaan mais comment c'est génial comme idée! 
J'aime Canard PC et ça fait un moment que je me dis qu'il faudrait que je m'abonne... mais surtout pour vous soutenir. Honnêtement je n'ai plus le temps de jouer (je ne prends plus le temps non plus, on ne va pas se mentir) et du coup, malgré le ton Canard PC si génial, je ne suis pas sûr de profiter d'un abonnement mensuel à un magazine papier de jeu vidéo, qu'il faut en plus écluser (le papier) une fois fini. 
Du coup là c'est parfait, je pourrais picorer à l'envi les articles sur le site tout en vous soutenant financièrement! Je pense que même 60€/an (allez 55 avec un mois gratuit) ne serait pas aberrant. En tout cas j'en suis!

----------


## tenshu

Est-ce que comme pour le Diplo les numéros seront aussi accessibles en epub ?

----------


## grammaton

> Est-ce que comme pour le Diplo les numéros seront aussi accessibles en epub ?


Et en .pdf ? Parce que devoir toujours avoir de la data/connexion internet c'est assez embêtant je trouve... 
Mais l'idée me plaît car j'achète toujours mes numéros au kiosque au lieu d'un abonnement car chaque numéro ne m'intéresse pas forcément selon les sorties/news du moment mais pouvoir feuilleter/jeter un oeil sur le contenu via mon abonnement numérique cpc ça serait bien sympa  ::):  !

----------


## Phibrizo

Canard PC va maintenant pouvoir couvrir l'actualité d'un Kickstarter dédié à Canard PC. La boucle est bouclée  ::wacko:: 

Sinon une quarantaine d'euros, moi ça me va très bien, c'est moins cher que d'acheter en kiosque sans être abonné mais, justement, ça ne risque pas de vous faire perdre de l'argent au final ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est-ce que comme pour le Diplo les numéros seront aussi accessibles en epub ?


Non, uniquement au format web.

----------


## mum1989

Bien bonne idée, 
ça concernera aussi CanardPC hardware ?

Sinon, pour attirer des lecteurs une bonne solution serait d'adhérer à "presse libre" créé par Next INpact et Arrêt sur images :
https://www.lapresselibre.fr/

----------


## Flad

> Bien bonne idée, 
> ça concernera aussi CanardPC hardware ?


Non.
La question a été posée sur twitter  :;):

----------


## Steak Tartare

Ça tombe à pic, j'aime bien lire magazine occasionnellement mais je préfère la praticité du format web, et je réfléchissais à faire une bêtise telle que souscrire à un site web de JV français composé d'un staff de blasés sauce aigre pas douce aka Gamekult.

J'en suis  ::):  !

Un ami anglophone m'a demandé pourquoi ne pas faire un Patreon mensuel au lieu d'un Kickstarter, j'ai essayé de lui expliquer d'après votre article mais si vous avez des raisons plus concrètes (notamment le fait que vous avez déjà votre système d'abo magazine, ou peut-être ne pas dépendre de taxes de Patreon ?) je suis preneuse.

----------


## mum1989

C'est dommage qu'à terme ça ne concerne pas CanardPC hardware, l'informatique ça évolue vite.
De temps en temps des tests de composants se sont pas intégré dans le dernier CPC à quelques jours près.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est dommage qu'à terme ça ne concerne pas CanardPC hardware, l'informatique ça évolue vite.
> De temps en temps des tests de composants se sont pas intégré dans le dernier CPC à quelques jours près.


Je pense qu'il y a aussi le fait que t'a plus facilement la patience  de repousser un éventuel achat de quelques jours pour du hardware, là où tu craques plus facilement pour un jeu même si le papier n'est pas sorti.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est dommage qu'à terme ça ne concerne pas CanardPC hardware, l'informatique ça évolue vite.
> De temps en temps des tests de composants se sont pas intégré dans le dernier CPC à quelques jours près.


L’autre intérêt c’est pour tout ce qui est graphiques, sur une page web on peut faire plus de choses que sur du papier.

----------


## mum1989

Oui tout à fait, ça apporterait un bon complément du papier.
On ne serait pas limité à une moyenne, mais on pourrait avoir le tests sur chaque application et jeux.
Le protocole de test pourrait être précisé etc...

----------


## Kaelis

A terme et à moins que TB refuse, j'vois pas pourquoi y aurait pas du hardware sur le site.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce qu'il y aura du contenu exclusif au site web par abonnement (genre dossiers, vidéos, podcasts, etc), ou ça ne va être que de la reprise du mag ?

----------


## tenshu

> Non, uniquement au format web.


So sad  :Emo:

----------


## cotueur

Pas de sous tant que le topic de l'actualité ne sera pas rouvert  :Tap:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> aucun article pute-à-clic du genre top 10, vidéo qui fait le buzz *ou concours foireux*.


On fait tout pour pourtant  ::):

----------


## Stratosfear

Très bonne idée, mais pour l'avenir du mag' papier, je pense qu'il ne faut pas que le site soit l'équivalent du mag' papier.

Il faut que les deux soient complémentaires (mais avec quelques articles partagés). J'ai peur que si les deux formats proposent quasiment le même contenu, l'avenir du mag' papier ne soit pas glorieux...

C'est cool le papier  :Emo: .

----------


## Thrim

Bon, j'adore l'idée du web payant pour de la qualité. Par contre j'espère sincèrement que le papier ne disparaitra pas à terme. C'est assez personnel comme raison, mais je ne suis pas assez curieux : il y a plein d'articles ou de tests que je n'aurai pas lu si je n'étais pas tombé dessus en feuilletant le magazine. Typiquement, j'aime bien le lire "dans l'ordre" et découvrir au fur et à mesure, ce qu'une version web ne fera pas forcément : seulement des titres, et j'aurai tendance à aller lire que ce qui m'intéresse vraiment.

Je suis aussi abonné à Gamekult Premium, et c'est exactement ce problème, je n'ai pas la curiosité d'aller lire alors que si on me met le contenu sous les yeux, je vais aller quand même voir de quoi ça parle. Bon j'ai peut-être un mode de "consommation" particulier cela dit. 
En fait il faudrait une version web pour les psychorigides comme moi, avec tous les articles des deux dernières semaines qui "reliés"  ::w00t::  (y a aussi ce plaisir de récupérer son Canard dans la boîte aux lettres deux fois par mois  ::):  )

Non puis si y a plus le plaisir de lire les news hardware dans le RER avec les voisins dont le regard tombe sur les illustrations de très bons goût, je serai très déçu  ::trollface:: 

Enfin bon, je soutien hein, rien que par principe d'un web de qualité !

----------


## didaskein

Bonne idée le contenu web au fil de d'eau. 
Ce qui serait pas mal c'est d'avoir un flux RSS personnalisé complet (avec l'article en entier et cl) que l'on puisse le rajouter dans notre Feedly pour lire les articles en offline sur nos téléphone/tablettes...

----------


## Hipparchia

> (on peut faire un kickstarter pour relancer ce mag parfait qu'était humanoïde ? <3)


oui !

----------


## natijah

+1 pour le flux RSS complet dans Feedly.
+1 pour la version Hardware.
+1 pour une version offline. On va devoir aspirer le site sinon ?  ::ninja:: 

Bonne initiative, mais je vous suis surtout pour le mag Hardware. On verra.

*EDIT* : Et bien sûr gros +1 pour une recherche efficace. Tags sur les articles etc.

----------


## sseb22

Désolé si ça a été débattu  ::o: 

Je répète ma question sur Twitter puisque je n'avais pas vu ce topic de discussion :

Pourquoi un KS et pas un patreon puisqu'un site, ça doit être viable sur la longueur et pas en projet "One Shot" ?
https://twitter.com/sseb22/status/737660717369790464

----------


## Izual

> Pourquoi un KS et pas un patreon puisqu'un site, ça doit être viable sur la longueur et pas en projet "One Shot" ?
> https://twitter.com/sseb22/status/737660717369790464


Le Kickstarter sert à financer le développement du site, pas sa rentabilité sur la longueur.  ::):

----------


## TheMothMan

J'aime pas trop l'idée des sites web payant (cpc ou pas), et je fait parti des "vieux" qui aime bien lire sur du papier.

Par contre si c'est le moyen pour évoluer et survivre pourquoi pas, surtout si c'est sans pub, mais j'aimerai pas voir disparaitre la version papier.

----------


## Graouu

C'est banco pour moi même si je suis abo papier. Tiens y aura du cpc Hardware dedans aussi ou pas ?

----------


## Izual

> C'est banco pour moi même si je suis abo papier. Tiens y aura du cpc Hardware dedans aussi ou pas ?


Non, ce sera seulement du Canard PC dans l'immédiat.

----------


## Graouu

> Non, ce sera seulement du Canard PC dans l'immédiat.


Merci j'ai vu çà après coup oui. C'est dommage, un site sur le hardware avec les avis CPC c'est vraiment un truc qu'on a pas sur la toile. Ca manque vraiment. Y a le fofo certes et hardware.fr mais je souhaite que cela se fasse dans le temps.

----------


## Atreide

> Sinon, pour attirer des lecteurs une bonne solution serait d'adhérer à "presse libre" créé par Next INpact et Arrêt sur images :
> https://www.lapresselibre.fr/


+1
J'aime beaucoup l'idée le la presse libre. Et c'est bien pratique pour les multi-abonnements.
Et à fond sur l'idée du site. Je soutiens et la CB est prête!

----------


## Cedski

> Je trouve l'idée super. Je ne me passerai pour rien au monde du magazine papier (c'est bien de lire ailleurs que sur écran! ) mais après les avoir lu entièrement, je m'en débarrasse car ça prend trop de place. Et pourtant j'aimerai bien relire certains tests passés. Donc votre projet de site résoudrait ce problème!
> 
> Edit: ok, je viens de voir au-dessus que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas


Exactement pareil...  Une base de données des tests, j'en rêve...
Mais je continuerais de lire le papier en priorité.

D'ailleurs effectivement si les tests arrivent en avance ça craint, ca va être dur de tenir !  ::sad::

----------


## Flipmode

Comme ça, c'est fait.

----------


## Aramchek

C'est quoi la plus valus par rapport au magazine si c'est pour retrouver la même chose ?  ::siffle:: 




> Mouais mouais.
> 
> La vraie idée pour lever du fric, ça serait de rendre le forum payant. Vu comment certains sont accroc (oui oui, moi aussi), c'est l'assurance d'une avalance d'oseille en échange d'une petite connexion au fofo.
> Avec des stretch goal permettant d'avoir une étoile à côté du pseudo. Ou une bite.


C'est plutôt CPC qui devrait payer ses membres vu comment sa communauté alimente le forum en contenu.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est quoi la plus valus par rapport au magazine si c'est pour retrouver la même chose ?


Entre autres de pouvoir découvrir le magazine au fur et à mesure avant sa sortie en kiosques, ou d’accéder aux archives (limitées dans un premier temps, fatalement, mais on enrichira progressivement)
On vous prépare plein d'autres petites fonctionnalités cool.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aime pas trop l'idée des sites web payant (cpc ou pas), et je fait parti des "vieux" qui aime bien lire sur du papier.
> 
> Par contre si c'est le moyen pour évoluer et survivre pourquoi pas, surtout si c'est sans pub, mais j'aimerai pas voir disparaitre la version papier.


Rien ne change pour l'édition papier, c'est elle qui alimente le site (et accessoirement, ses rédacteurs !). Ce n'est qu'une fonctionnalité supplémentaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, j'adore l'idée du web payant pour de la qualité. Par contre j'espère sincèrement que le papier ne disparaitra pas à terme. C'est assez personnel comme raison, mais je ne suis pas assez curieux : il y a plein d'articles ou de tests que je n'aurai pas lu si je n'étais pas tombé dessus en feuilletant le magazine. Typiquement, j'aime bien le lire "dans l'ordre" et découvrir au fur et à mesure, ce qu'une version web ne fera pas forcément : seulement des titres, et j'aurai tendance à aller lire que ce qui m'intéresse vraiment.


Pareil.
Nous en sommes conscients, et on y travaille !

----------


## znokiss

> Est-ce qu'il y aura du contenu exclusif au site web par abonnement (genre dossiers, vidéos, podcasts, etc), ou ça ne va être que de la reprise du mag ?


Bof, c'est pas sympa pour le quidam qui achète le mag au kiosque : tu veux les trucs en plus ? Faut payer le site web ou t'abonner gros. Ça risque de faire mal  :Emo:

----------


## Djinn42

Ça va fédérer sévère. Convaincu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Entre autres de pouvoir découvrir le magazine au fur et à mesure avant sa sortie en kiosques, ou d’accéder aux archives (limitées dans un premier temps, fatalement, mais on enrichira progressivement)
> On vous prépare plein d'autres petites fonctionnalités cool.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Rien ne change pour l'édition papier, c'est elle qui alimente le site (et accessoirement, ses rédacteurs !). Ce n'est qu'une fonctionnalité supplémentaire.
> 
> ...


Le premier site web à feuilleter dans l'ordre.

----------


## Frypolar

> +1 pour une version offline. On va devoir aspirer le site sinon ?


Je m’avance peut-être un peu puisque je n’ai pas plus d’infos que vous sur le contenu du site et son format mais il me semble qu’il y a des extensions comme Pocket qui permettent justement de choper un article intéressant pour le lire plus tard, éventuellement sur un autre périphérique qui utilise aussi l’extension.




> C'est plutôt CPC qui devrait payer ses membres vu comment sa communauté alimente le forum en contenu.


Ils paient déjà les serveurs sans récupérer grand chose en retour, ça me semble pas mal non ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Tl;dr

 :^_^:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est-ce qu'il y aura du contenu exclusif au site web par abonnement (genre dossiers, vidéos, podcasts, etc), ou ça ne va être que de la reprise du mag ?


Une fois qu'on aura un site sous la main, on y mettra des choses régulièrement en fonction de l'humeur, de l'actu et des idées. Mais ne vous attendez pas aux 20 news par jour réglementaires des sites d'info JV, on n'est pas là pour ça.

----------


## Aramchek

> On vous prépare plein d'autres petites fonctionnalités cool.


Y aura des news commentés !?  ::lol::  On pourras insulter en directe les rédacteurs qui sous note nos jeux préférés ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Graouu

Comment alimenterez-vous le site ? En parallèle de la préparation du journal ? Vous avez des outils pour automatiser la chose ?

Une personne (stagiaire pas payé ?  ::trollface::  salarié de chez vous ? Une nouvelle embauche ?) sera-t-elle dédiée uniquement au site web pour l'alimenter et à quelle fréquence exactement ? Quelle sera la charge de travail en plus au sein de la rédaction par rapport aux autres publications papier ? 

Pascke si c'est pour avoir un site mis à jour tous les 3 jours niveau actu, voilà quoi. Quelle sera votre réelle plus valu par rapport à un autre site d'actu genre le plus gros de france et d'europe ? Quelle place pensez-vous combler exactement ?

A terme ne serait-ce pas une carotte que vous souhaitez faire grossir et faire racheter par webedia afin de pouvoir enfin vous tirez à Montargis pour fumer du crack et se taper des putes ?

Les backers pourront ils avoir un macaron CPCWhore ?

Allez vous lancer également un podcast audio/vidéo ? Les canards généreux seront ils enfin mis en avant et célébrés comme cela devrait l'être ?

----------


## Paltorn

Je vous soutiens à 100% (je prolongerai mon abonnement via le kickstarter), juste une petite crainte si les 2 ne sont pas complémentaires, celle de la fuite des lecteurs du papier au web, qui, et on le comprend bien, représente une logistique bien moins lourde que la presse papier et ses aléas (grèves, etc). 
Je sais que CanardPC tient au format papier et je vous en remercie (plus pratique que la tablette aux toilettes, et moins de "risques" ^^) donc j'espère que vous arriverez à trouver une synergie entre les 2 supports.  ::):

----------


## Yshuya

Est ce que cela pourrait permettre de voir réapparaître des articles types  humanoïde ?

----------


## Fizdol

Est ce que cela pourrait permettre de voir réapparaître Boulon ?

Fera-t-il l'objet d'un stretch goal ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Comment alimenterez-vous le site ? En parallèle de la préparation du journal ? Vous avez des outils pour automatiser la chose ?


L'essentiel du contenu du site viendra directement du magazine. En plus, nous publierons régulièrement spécifiquement pour le site. Si on a un bel outils, on pourra pas s'empêcher.




> Une personne (stagiaire pas payé ?  salarié de chez vous ? Une nouvelle embauche ?) sera-t-elle dédiée uniquement au site web pour l'alimenter et à quelle fréquence exactement ? Quelle sera la charge de travail en plus au sein de la rédaction par rapport aux autres publications papier ?


Non, pas d'embauche en plus prévu, mais un investissement de chacun, dont moi en particulier.




> Pascke si c'est pour avoir un site mis à jour tous les 3 jours niveau actu, voilà quoi. Quelle sera votre réelle plus valu par rapport à un autre site d'actu genre le plus gros de france et d'europe ?


Ce ne sera pas un site de News, pas plus que Médiapart ou Arrêt sur images ne sont des sites d'infos comparables au Monde. On laisse les gros faire dans la quantité, on se chargera du reste  ::): 




> Quelle place pensez-vous combler exactement ?


On va se créer la nôtre, comme sur le papier quand on s'est lancé en 2003, 13 ans bientôt, malgré le pessimisme de tous à l'époque.




> A terme ne serait-ce pas une carotte que vous souhaitez faire grossir et faire racheter par webedia afin de pouvoir enfin vous tirez à Montargis pour fumer du crack et se taper des putes ?


Webedia s'intéresse à la pub, pas au modèle indé payant.




> Les backers pourront ils avoir un macaron CPCWhore ?


En quelques sorte, certains oui.




> Allez vous lancer également un podcast audio/vidéo ?


Non ce n'est pas prévu pour le moment, mais pas impossible dans le futur non plus. On en parle régulièrement.




> Les canards généreux seront ils enfin mis en avant et célébrés comme cela devrait l'être ?


Certains le seront, oui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est ce que cela pourrait permettre de voir réapparaître des articles types  humanoïde ?


Non, cela n'a rien à voir avec Canard PC.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On pourras insulter en directe les rédacteurs qui sous note nos jeux préférés ?


En fait, on est plutôt du genre à faciliter la diffusion de l'amour.

----------


## Graouu

Merci  ::lol::

----------


## Sim's

Désolé je lis CPC pour le papier dans les toilettes. Par contre j'aurais dit oui à une version Web d'Humanoïde.  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

J'avoue que la pile de CPC dans les toilettes est de plus en plus difficilé à refourguer aux potes (peut etre à cause de l'odeur  ::ninja:: )

Par contre, on devait pas avoir de news par rapport à la chaine youtube? C'est fini les vidéos-diapos?

----------


## Yshuya

> Non, cela n'a rien à voir avec Canard PC.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -




Bon et bien dans ce cas, vous n'aurez qu'un demi abonnement.  ::'(:

----------


## Diwydiant

J'aime énormément l'idée d'un accès au articles en ligne : j'ai parfois du mal à terminer le mag' avant de recevoir le suivant, cette façon de procéder pourra me fluidifier la lecture.   ::): 

Joli pari, en tout cas   ::):

----------


## Fn__x

Je suis très attaché au format papier et à ma lecture qui s'effectue majoritairement (comme beaucoup !) sur les toilettes... C'est con, mais qu'est ce que c'est bon  ::love:: 
Du coup, un site qui reprend le format papier avec un peu d'avance, ça ne m'intéresse pas des masses, je suis trop heureux d'ouvrir la BAL et d'y trouver mon magazine. 

Toutefois, je lis CPC depuis le premier numéro vous aurez toujours mon soutien. Du coup, même sans être intéressé par le contenu, le contenant me va. Même si je sais pas si je pourrai m'habituer à un site sans pub, j'en ai pas vu depuis 2003 je crois... Y'aura au moins un site white listé par adblock, ça va me faire bizarre  ::o:

----------


## Praetor

Je me suis réabonné pour 2 ans il y a seulement quelques mois, donc le prolongement d'abo me motive moyen, bien que ce "mediapart du jeu vidéo" m'intéresse. S'il y a des formules pour "backer" avec des goodies (sans abo donc) je serais plus enclin à sortir la CB  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Bizarre tous ces gens qui lisent CPC dans les WC, je préfère être sur un trône plus confortable.
Pour moi l'intérêt de la version papier, c'est surtout dans les transports en commun. Bon ok, pour le coup les WC c'est plus confortable...
J'hésitais à tester une version numérique, mais un site web avec les features évoquées c'est largement mieux et y a pas à hésiter: un backer de plus dans les starting blocks.

----------


## browarr

Cette idée est un scandale !

Blague à part, je ne suis pas un abonné du mag', ça va faire un truc comme 7/8 ans que je bouge mes grosses fesses pour chercher mon CPC chez le kioskier.
Je ne sais pas quelle proportion je représente dans les ventes (les ventes hors abonnement) mais je pense que l'idée du site web au lieu de la version papier risque d'intéresser ces personnes. Voire des nouveaux venus qui ne touchent pas au papier.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Je vais participer au KS mais comme d'autre commentaire je m'inquiète du côté doublon avec la version papier. M'enfin nous verrons bien sur la durée si c'est une bonne idée ou pas.

PS : c'est vrai que c'est fou le nombre de gens qui lisent aux chiottes, un truc que je n'ai jamais compris et qui me donne souvent l'impression de ne pas appartenir à la même espèce.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Le top c'est quand t'es bien installé dans le train et que tu sors le CPC fraîchement acheté. Ah, bonheur.....

Puis dans le lit avant de dormir. C'est zygomatiquement bon.

Puis dans les chiottes. Personne n'osera l'avouer mais si t'as mangé de façon à y rester quelques minutes ou plus, autant les occuper de la façon la plus agréable possible.
Par contre, juste pour un pissou, oui là je vois pas.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Pour moi qui suis abonne et content de l’être, le nouveau site, c'est du pur bonus (sauf si ça provoque la disparition du mag papier, mais apparemment ce n'est pas a l'ordre du jour - je touche du bois).

Avant d’être abonne, j’étais un lecteur fidèle, je ne pense pas avoir rate un numéro depuis que j'ai découvert CPC vers 2007. Ou très peu, les premiers temps. Et je me demande si l'annonce du web en plus aurait suffi a me faire m'abonner; possible, s'il y a un bonus genre consultation facilitée, indexation, d'anciens numéros (que je ne garde pas en papier, y'a déjà bien assez de bordel a la maison). Je ne me suis jamais abonne a un site web payant, même pas a Arrêt sur Images alors que la disparition de l’émission télé m'a fort désolé (c’était, pendant des années, l'unique émission de télé qu'on regardait a la maison).

Enfin bon, y'a quand même de bonnes chance que je participe au KS, ne serait-ce que pour encourager a des pratiques que je trouve aller totalement dans le bon sens.

----------


## sissi

Je donne 10 balles si Gringo revient.

----------


## NiarKal

Ah tiens, Canard PC a enfin décidé de voir la couleur des mes brouzoufs, il était temps.

----------


## Sashaa

Enfin  ::): .

----------


## ian0delond

Ca demande d'avoir internet, c'est très excluant comme format.

----------


## Eradan

Bonne idée, sauf que je suis fauché et je me suis réabonné récemment.

----------


## Anonyme866

> - Si vous vous abonnez dès maintenant: vous n'aidez pas le futur Kickstarter, mais vous commencez à recevoir vos numéros dès maintenant, et accéderez au site *dès qu'il sera lancé*.
> - Si vous vous abonnez via Kickstarter la semaine prochaine: vous nous aidez à remplir l'objectif et donc à lancer le site, mais vous ne commencerez à recevoir les numéros qu'*au lancement du site (fin 2016)*.
> - Si vous êtes déjà abonné: vous pourrez nous aider quand même via Kickstarter en prenant un renouvellement anticipé, qui ne se déclenchera qu'*au lancement du site (fin 2016)*.


Pas crédible. Tout KS a un retard d'au moins un an. Ce sera donc au plus tôt fin 2017 et plus vraisemblablement été 2018 dans de bonnes conditions.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je me suis réabonné pour 2 ans il y a seulement quelques mois, donc le prolongement d'abo me motive moyen, bien que ce "mediapart du jeu vidéo" m'intéresse. S'il y a des formules pour "backer" avec des goodies (sans abo donc) je serais plus enclin à sortir la CB


Voilà qui soulève un point intéressant.
Nous ne voulons pas d'un Kickstarter qui soit un appel à la générosité plus ou moins bien déguisé. On a vu trop d'abus sur cette voie là, c'est quelque chose qui nous met mal à l'aise. Donc nous sommes partis avec l'idée que chaque soutien/pledge/contrepartie correspond à un vrai abonnement (agrémenté éventuellement d'autre chose). 
C'est aussi un moyen pour nous de voir si le nombre de backers correspond bien (en plus de la somme) à un intérêt suffisant face à ce projet.
Oui, on aime bien se compliquer la vie avec des principes idiots.

----------


## Zohan

Ce serait chouette que vous mettiez des goodies sympa pour les plus généreux. Genre : "à partir de 50 euros, recevez une photo dédicacée de la reum à Pipo" ou "pour une donation de 100 euros, une photo dédicacée de Kahn qui fait le tour du quartier sur un scoubite à 3 roues".

----------


## Anonyme866

> Nous ne voulons pas d'un Kickstarter qui soit un appel à la générosité /.../ c'est quelque chose qui nous met mal à l'aise. /.../ chaque soutien/pledge/contrepartie correspond à un vrai abonnement (agrémenté éventuellement d'autre chose). /.../ Oui, on aime bien se compliquer la vie avec des principes idiots.


En même temps, faut aussi arrêter d'être con. Vous avez des lecteurs qui vous aiment, vous capitalisez sur votre éthique journalistique et votre attitude de déconnade, Couly a la cote... Alors si des objets dérivés permettent à ceux qui veulent vous soutenir de le faire sans que ce ne soit pure charité (don sans aucune contrepartie), vous ne seriez pas idiots de refuser mais stupides et décevants. Cet avis déplaisant n'est pas définitif, car j'attends de voir la campagne pour juger sur pièce. Mais ce genre de propos aurait davantage tendance à me faire douter de la préparation du projet ET de la campagne KS. Si votre campagne et, après celle ci, votre site peut récupérer des sous, vous permettant de faire ce que vous voulez et de satisfaire vos lecteurs, en vendant des t-shirts et mugs estampillés CPC ou n'importe quoi d'autres comme connerie typique de la maison, que c'est mutuellement accepté entre adultes (même puérils) consentants, pourquoi le refuser ?

----------


## L0ur5

Est ce que Half sera le webmaster du nouveau site?

----------


## Thomasorus

Quelle garantie on aura que le site sera agréable à utiliser ? 
Parce qu'entre votre wordpress actuel à la colonne de texte riquiqui sur mobile qui prouve que vous devez pas le consulter souvent + le forum qui n'a pas bougé depuis X années, on peut pas dire que vous soyez au point niveau web. Ou alors vous le cachez bien.  ::P:  
Est-ce vous qui allez créer le site en interne ou allez-vous faire appel à une boite externe ?  ::):

----------


## Seichs

Bonjour chers canards, Yvan le fou, pipomantis et les autres,

J'aime beaucoup votre projet d'un site sérieux et indépendant, avec de vrais rédacteurs et journalistes sachant écrire dans un français correct (j'ai encore en tête un test de Far Cry Primal dans JVC, à hurler de rire).
Cependant, un détail me pose problème. J'achète tous les 15 jours le journal chez mon kiosquier. Peut-être suis-je déjà un vieux con refusant de le voir mettre la clé sous la porte, mais c'est un choix que je fais sciemment. Du coup, moi qui suis un lecteur assidu de votre journal, devrais-je payer le papier ET le site, ce que je n'aurais probablement pas les moyens de faire ? Ou est-ce un moyen de pousser les gens à s'abonner ? (vous voulez la mort du petit commerce, salauds de capitalistes !!). Bref, avez-vous prévu ces cas de figure ou suis-je le dernier résistant à aller voir mon cher et estimé marchand de journaux ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Encore mieux, vous pourrez y lire les tests des jeux que vous attendez en avance, puisque les articles y seront mis en ligne progressivement après leur rédaction, sans avoir à attendre le 1er ou le 15 du mois et la sortie du numéro suivant.


Alors là, je souis septique mon bon monsieur Ivan le Fou: J'adore lire vos articles car ils sont imprimés une fois pour toute, et y'a pas de patch qui sors 2 jours après.
Je me souviens de ce que nous disais le compère Kahn Lust en testant Hex: Shards of Fate (CPC 336): Quand faut-il tester un jeu: quand il sort, ou a la fin de la bêta qui semble parfois durer longtemps après la sortie du jeu ?
Quand faudra-t-il lire vos articles: quand il est mis en ligne, ou quand son état est définitivement figé dans le papier ?

Quetionnage, monsieur le fou: Pourquoi mettre vos articles en "Accès anticipé" ? Cette même pratique que vous criticâsse dans vos colones.


Sinon, j'adore le projet. Je suis en Allemagne, et pour m'abonner c'est compliqué. Donc cette version web tombera très bien pour moi.

----------


## EvilGuinness

_I'm in_, comme ils disent de l'autre côté de la Manche. Très curieux de voir où ça va et j'apprécie l'idée d'avoir les articles/tests au fur et à mesure en plus de la version papier à laquelle je tiens. Puis aussi l'idée des "bonus exclusifs" car je suis un gros pigeon qui a préco l'édition de OW avec des skins dont je me fous (à part celle de Bastion). Client idéal, quoi.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Quand faudra-t-il lire vos articles: quand il est mis en ligne, ou quand son état est définitivement figé dans le papier ?


Tu sembles prendre pour acquis que les articles seront modifies entre leur publication sur le web et l'impression, mais ce n'est pas dit. Tout ce qui est dit, c'est qu'ils seront publies des qu'ils seront écrits, sans attendre la parution du mag. En tant que tel, ça n'est pas aussi criticable que tu le dis.

(Après, je ne sais pas quelle sera la politique en termes de modification éventuelle d'articles; ça peut se faire avec des errata explicites plutôt qu'une modif ninja, par exemple, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il en sera)

----------


## madoxav

Excellente idée.



> Je me suis réabonné pour 2 ans il y a seulement quelques mois, donc le prolongement d'abo me motive moyen


Je suis dans la même situation, j'aimerais pouvoir backer pour backer (goodies ou pas).


Nostalgie : Et si en plus on pouvait faire la même chose pour Humanoïde...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Si votre site peut récupérer des sous, vous permettant de faire ce que vous voulez et de satisfaire vos lecteurs, en vendant des t-shirts et mugs estampillés CPC ou n'importe quoi d'autres comme connerie typique de la maison, que c'est mutuellement accepté entre adultes (même puérils) consentants, pourquoi le refuser ?


Nous vendons déjà des objets sur notre boutique, nous comptons le développer (et oui, les sous récupérés ainsi nous aident, c'est pas juste pour le plaisir), mais ce n'est pas le même objectif pour la campagne Kickstarter. Je comprends que ça interloque éventuellement, mais je vous laisserai juger sur pièces dès le 7 juin.

----------


## Larry Coche

Le Dimanche 25 Odd à 25h et cyclopède minute et seconde seconde tu veux dire   :Cafe2: 

En tout cas je suis enthousiaste comme rarement lorsqu'il s'agit de presse.
Et j'ai hâte de voir le truc au complet.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Quelle garantie on aura que le site sera agréable à utiliser ? 
> Parce qu'entre votre wordpress actuel à la colonne de texte riquiqui sur mobile qui prouve que vous devez pas le consulter souvent + le forum qui n'a pas bougé depuis X années, on peut pas dire que vous soyez au point niveau web. Ou alors vous le cachez bien.  
> Est-ce vous qui allez créer le site en interne ou allez-vous faire appel à une boite externe ?


Les garanties, on ne va pas se cacher, vous n'en avez pas. C'est d'ailleurs le principe d'un Kickstarter, dont nous avons à de nombreuses reprises signalé les problèmes.
Vous avez parfaitement raison de signaler que nous n'avons pas brillé sur Internet jusqu'à présent: cela fait partie de l'évaluation des risques que vous prendriez en nous soutenant la semaine prochaine.

Le site actuel est un wordpress monté en 15 jours chrono par Izual et moi-même, avec un petit coup de main d'un gentil développeur et quelques coups de pattes de Monsieur Chat. Pourquoi? Parce que la nouvelle boutique avait cassé le site précédent au-delà du récupérable et parce qu'on savait qu'il serait de toute façon temporaire.

Aujourd'hui, nous avons un vrai projet, qui sera confié à des mains & cerveaux extérieurs spécialisés, en particulier en matière de conception d'interface et d'ergonomie. Fini les bricolages et les solutions à moitié internes.

Je ne peux pas garantir le résultat, ce serait vous mentir; mais je me porte garant sans problème que nous mettons les moyens et le sérieux nécessaires.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'achète tous les 15 jours le journal chez mon kiosquier. Peut-être suis-je déjà un vieux con refusant de le voir mettre la clé sous la porte, mais c'est un choix que je fais sciemment. (...) Bref, avez-vous prévu ces cas de figure ou suis-je le dernier résistant à aller voir mon cher et estimé marchand de journaux ?


Nous n'avons pas "oublié" ce cas de figure, mais nous n'avons pas trouvé de solution (vu qu'il est exclu d'imprimer par exemple un code différent dans chaque magazine), j'en suis navré.
La seule chose que nous pouvons faire, c'est fixer un abonnement 100% numérique le plus bas possible pour que les amateurs du papier puissent prendre les deux sans vendre un rein. Et pendant le Kickstarter je vous assure que vous aurez les moyens de le prendre... (largement moins qu'un kebab par mois)

----------


## Redlight

> En même temps, faut aussi arrêter d'être con. Vous avez des lecteurs qui vous aiment, vous capitalisez sur votre éthique journalistique et votre attitude de déconnade, Couly a la cote... Alors si des objets dérivés permettent à ceux qui veulent vous soutenir de le faire sans que ce ne soit pure charité (don sans aucune contrepartie), vous ne seriez pas idiots de refuser mais stupides et décevants. Cet avis déplaisant n'est pas définitif, car j'attends de voir la campagne pour juger sur pièce. Mais ce genre de propos aurait davantage tendance à me faire douter de la préparation du projet ET de la campagne KS. Si votre campagne et, après celle ci, votre site peut récupérer des sous, vous permettant de faire ce que vous voulez et de satisfaire vos lecteurs, en vendant des t-shirts et mugs estampillés CPC ou n'importe quoi d'autres comme connerie typique de la maison, que c'est mutuellement accepté entre adultes (même puérils) consentants, pourquoi le refuser ?


Perso je comprend leur position, ils veulent savoir combien de personnes sont éventuellement intéressé par le projet et éviter les "j'aime bien CPC mais ça me fait chier de lâcher 30€ dans ce KS qui ne m'intéresse pas vraiment... Ah mais ya une peluche cool donc je vais faire un dont comme ça je fais ma BA et je récupère mon goodie". Le but du KS, je pense, ce n'est pas d'amasser bêtement de l'argent mais de sonder les gens pour savoir lesquels sont intéressés et savoir si le projet peut être viable. Ca évite les dont motivés uniquement par une contrepartie dérivée

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Quand faudra-t-il lire vos articles: quand il est mis en ligne, ou quand son état est définitivement figé dans le papier ?
> 
> Quetionnage, monsieur le fou: Pourquoi mettre vos articles en "Accès anticipé" ? Cette même pratique que vous criticâsse dans vos colones.


Nous ne changeons pas d'optique: un texte et un test sont écrits à un instant T, ils ne seront moins figés online que dans la mesure où on pourra y corriger des erreurs ou apporter des précisions. Mais il n'y aura pas de révision de notes ou autres balivernes.

Le parallèle avec l'Accès anticipé des jeux ne me parait pas pertinent (ou alors je n'ai pas compris la question).

----------


## Redlight

> Nous n'avons pas "oublié" ce cas de figure, mais nous n'avons pas trouvé de solution (vu qu'il est exclu d'imprimer par exemple un code différent dans chaque magazine), j'en suis navré.
> La seule chose que nous pouvons faire, c'est fixer un abonnement 100% numérique le plus bas possible pour que les amateurs du papier puissent prendre les deux sans vendre un rein. Et pendant le Kickstarter je vous assure que vous aurez les moyens de le prendre... (largement moins qu'un kebab par mois)


Vous avez pensé à un QRcode qui donnerait accès à certains articles en ligne depuis le mag ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Vous avez pensé à un QRcode qui donnerait accès à certains articles en ligne depuis le mag ?


  Bah dans la phrase que tu quotes (code différent c'est l'équivalent de QRCode) il dit que c'est exclu ?  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon, pour attirer des lecteurs une bonne solution serait d'adhérer à "presse libre" créé par Next INpact et Arrêt sur images : https://www.lapresselibre.fr/


  Ivan, j'ai vu cette question plusieurs fois mais tu n'y as pas répondu... Par choix ou par omission ?  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

> Bah dans la phrase que tu quotes (code différent c'est l'équivalent de QRCode) il dit que c'est exclu ?


Ah je me disais qu'il pensait à un code unique donnant accès à tout le site pour une période donnée.

----------


## Thomasorus

> Les garanties, on ne va pas se cacher, vous n'en avez pas. C'est d'ailleurs le principe d'un Kickstarter, dont nous avons à de nombreuses reprises signalé les problèmes.
> Vous avez parfaitement raison de signaler que nous n'avons pas brillé sur Internet jusqu'à présent: cela fait partie de l'évaluation des risques que vous prendriez en nous soutenant la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Le site actuel est un wordpress monté en 15 jours chrono par Izual et moi-même, avec un petit coup de main d'un gentil développeur et quelques coups de pattes de Monsieur Chat. Pourquoi? Parce que la nouvelle boutique avait cassé le site précédent au-delà du récupérable et parce qu'on savait qu'il serait de toute façon temporaire.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, nous avons un vrai projet, qui sera confié à des mains & cerveaux extérieurs spécialisés, en particulier en matière de conception d'interface et d'ergonomie. Fini les bricolages et les solutions à moitié internes.
> 
> Je ne peux pas garantir le résultat, ce serait vous mentir; mais je me porte garant sans problème que nous mettons les moyens et le sérieux nécessaires.


Excellent, je n'en demandais pas plus.  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> (Concernant Presse Libre) Ivan, j'ai vu cette question plusieurs fois mais tu n'y as pas répondu... Par choix ou par omission ?


Pas du tout, je crois y avoir répondu sur Twitter mais peut-être pas ici, à force je mélange.
Pourquoi pas à terme en effet ? Mais à ma connaissance le portail n'existe pas encore de leur coté, et du nôtre nous n'avons pas encore de site, donc bon.
On se lance (nous avons notre propre boutique), on vérifie que tout marche et que vous êtes contents, et après on verra pour les autres moyens de diffusion.

----------


## DaftPounky

Je suis curieux de voir les détails concernant le conteu en plus. J'espère plus de dossier comme vous avez l'habitude de nous fournir dans la version papier.

----------


## Kaelis

> Bizarre tous ces gens qui lisent CPC dans les WC, je préfère être sur un trône plus confortable.


T'as pas un rabat rembourré en fourrure  ::huh::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je suis curieux de voir les détails concernant le conteu en plus. J'espère plus de dossier comme vous avez l'habitude de nous fournir dans la version papier.


Non, le contenu supplémentaire ne sera pas de cet ordre: plutôt quelques news, réactions ou chroniques. Les dossiers et articles de fond restent conçus pour le papier.

----------


## CptProut

> Non, le contenu supplémentaire ne sera pas de cet ordre: plutôt quelques news, réactions ou chroniques. Les dossiers et articles de fond restent conçus pour le papier.


avec les soirée diapo, ont peu espéré une ébauche de contenue vidéo pour le web ?

Ou alors vous engagez squeezie ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Ou alors vous engagez squeezie ?


Si Boulon revient alors. Comme ça on aura des vidéos de squeezie se ramassant divers projectiles dans la figure  :Bave:

----------


## Setzer

Bon ben ça tombe bien, mon abo se termine dans 3 numéro, du coup je vais pouvoir faire coup double avec le kickstarter et la prolong'  ::):

----------


## Laya

Question stupide, qui rejoint un peu celle de tenshu, il n'y aura aucun moyen de lire le site hors connexion internet? Pas forcement epub, mais quelque chose qui permette de conserver/lire la version numérique quelque part.
Parce que le projet est intéressant mais si ça se limite à le lire sur un smartphone connecté à internet, ça limite un peu mon intérêt. A moins d'avoir une tablette c'est moins agréable.

A voir pour ma part.

Autre question de simple curiosité, Tipee est vraiment moins bon que kickstarter ou c'est plutôt une question de visibilité?
Si je me trompe pas kickstarter obligeait une adresse au USA non?

----------


## Frypolar

> Question stupide, qui rejoint un peu celle de tenshu, il n'y aura aucun moyen de lire le site hors connexion internet? Pas forcement epub, mais quelque chose qui permette de conserver/lire la version numérique quelque part.
> Parce que le projet est intéressant mais si ça se limite à le lire sur un smartphone connecté à internet, ça limite un peu mon intérêt. A moins d'avoir une tablette c'est moins agréable.





> Je m’avance peut-être un peu puisque je n’ai pas plus d’infos que vous sur le contenu du site et son format mais il me semble qu’il y a des extensions comme Pocket qui permettent justement de choper un article intéressant pour le lire plus tard, éventuellement sur un autre périphérique qui utilise aussi l’extension.


À part ces solutions externes je crois qu’il n’y a rien de prévu.

- - - Updated - - -




> Autre question de simple curiosité, Tipee est vraiment moins bon que kickstarter ou c'est plutôt une question de visibilité?
> Si je me trompe pas kickstarter obligeait une adresse au USA non?


- Tipee est censé être une solution sur le long terme et ta source de revenu ou une source de revenu en plus de la pub, de patreon ou autre. Là ils veulent surtout prendre la température auprès du public et un peu de sous pour lancer la machine. Les revenus viendront des abonnements donc Tipee n’est pas le bon outil.

- Au début peut-être, ce n’est plus le cas.

----------


## Thalack

> Une fois qu'on aura un site sous la main, on y mettra des choses régulièrement en fonction de l'humeur, de l'actu et des idées. Mais ne vous attendez pas aux 20 news par jour réglementaires des sites d'info JV, on n'est pas là pour ça.


Au pire, je vais avoir mon chômage à occuper si vous avez besoin d'un coup de main  ::siffle::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Mais ne vous attendez pas aux 20 news par jour réglementaires des sites d'info JV, on n'est pas là pour ça.


C'est dommage je trouve.

Je vais forcément attendre le 7 juin mais en l'état, je ne vois pas bien l'idée à part nous pré-vendre un machin avec CanardPC écrit dessus. 
J'achète le magazine tous les 15 jours en kiosque. C'est bien, je suis globalement content. Pourquoi diable irais-je m'abonner au site ? 
Le coup du contenu exclusif, vous nous l'avez déjà fait à plusieurs reprises et cela n'a jamais été un réalité. Vous avez déjà du mal à nourrir les sites web existant comme biendébuter par exemple...

En revanche, un complément au magazine, c'est à dire un site de news quotidiennes, je serais prêt à payer pour ça. On est pas mal de canards à être orphelins d'un bon site de news et la question revient souvent sur le forum. Un truc payant, fait avec l’exigence et l'humour CanardPC, c'est banco. D'autant que cela nous évitera d'aller tremper notre souris dans des sites de merdes pour suivre l'actu au jour le jour. Il y a même des canards qui projetaient de lancer un site du genre.
A mon très humble avis, le créneau il est là. En revanche, oui, cela nécessite une embauche.

Cela dit, je verrais tout ça le 7 juin mais en attendant, je suis hyper-septique, comme il convient quand on parle de CanardPC.  :;):

----------


## antoahn

Ah c'est chouette comme idée, ça! J'ai un frangin qui vit en Bolivie, je vais pouvoir l'abonner au site!
Comme ça je n'aurai plus à scanner et lui envoyer par mail les articles qui l'intéressent! (quoi? c'est illégal?)

----------


## Edenkov

Super ! Du coup je comprends pourquoi il n y a pas eu de collaboration avec Gamekult. Du coup est ce que c'est leur démarche qui vous a convaincu de passer le cap ?

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Oui ça ressemble pas mal à ce que propose GK avec leur premium.

----------


## Wabbitt

J'en suis et je prends.
Bon courage et vœux de succès.
Phil

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Super ! Du coup je comprends pourquoi il n y a pas eu de collaboration avec Gamekult. Du coup est ce que c'est leur démarche qui vous a convaincu de passer le cap ?


L'idée était dans l'air depuis un moment. Le fait que eux se lancent et qu'on puisse observer l'accueil qui leur a été fait... ça a aidé. Je crois que le premium de GK a montré que le public du jeu vidéo, que "tout le monde" disait ultra rétif à payer, est en fait assez mûr et en manque de contenus de qualité. C'était notre hypothèse de base.
Et oui, c'est pour cela qu'on a dit non à GK, en étant très clair sur le fait que Canard PC avait vocation un jour ou l'autre à proposer son propre contenu en ligne.

----------


## Kaelis

Donc Yukish a cafté ses chiffres sur l'oreiller?  ::happy2::

----------


## Edenkov

> L'idée était dans l'air depuis un moment. Le fait que eux se lancent et qu'on puisse observer l'accueil qui leur a été fait... ça a aidé. Je crois que le premium de GK a montré que le public du jeu vidéo, que "tout le monde" disait ultra rétif à payer, est en fait assez mûr et en manque de contenus de qualité. C'était notre hypothèse de base.
> Et oui, c'est pour cela qu'on a dit non à GK, en étant très clair sur le fait que Canard PC avait vocation un jour ou l'autre à proposer son propre contenu en ligne.


Bon, en tout cas c'est une bonne nouvelle. Va juste falloir que je fasse les comptes parce qu'entre @si, GK et CPC, JV le mag que je prends en kiosque ça commence à piquer un peu.

----------


## Akodo

Pourquoi pas, j'espère juste que la mag' n'en souffrira pas.
RDV le 7 juin !

----------


## Yshuya

Bon, c'est le bordel pour moi.

J'ai l'abonnement qui arrive à échéance avec le 340.

Qu'elle est ma solution. Je me réabonne maintenant et j'arrive jusque décembre puis je reprend un abonnement la semaine prochaine pour soutenir l’initiative. J'ai bien tout compris ?

Si je prends l'abonnement dans 1 semaine pour soutenir puis en septembre, celui dans 1 semaine fera cumule, juste ?

----------


## Tonrac

> Au pire, je vais avoir mon chômage à occuper si vous avez besoin d'un coup de main


Non non non Thalack ... P4G a trop besoin de toi  :;):

----------


## AliloH

J'ai deux question :

-On va avoir à nouveau la possibilité de cumuler cet abonnement avec celui d'autres rédactions genre @SI, NextImpact ou autres ?

-Je lis CPC depuis un moment maintenant sur tablette (oui ça commençait à faire un sacré tas de papiers qui prends l'humidité tout les numéros que j'avais acheté auparavant  ::sad::  ), y'aura moyen d'avoir un abonnement sur android qui soit comptabilisé comme un "vrai" abonnement et qui donnerait donc accès aux mêmes avantages ? sinon dans l'absolue c'est quoi la voie que va emprunter la version demat' du magazine ?



Edit : oups je viens voir que le sujet a été abordé auparavant, je vais d'abords relire ce que j'ai raté sur ce topic  ::P:

----------


## Abitbol38

Salut Ivan et a tous les fous furieux de la rédac.

Vous présentez ce kickstarter comme étant une sorte de test d'opinion (d'avantage pour connaitre le potentiel que pour absolument lever des fonds sur un projet déjà lancé) alors voila mon opinion de lecteur de la première heure (depuis le tout premier numéro distribué gratos en PDF qui m'a fait acheter direct le suivant, qui devait être le numéro 2 sauf erreur Alzheimer).

D'abord, pour vous faciliter le profilage, veuillez considérer cette étrangeté : je n'ai jamais été abonné, j'achète le mag en kioske, tout le temps, tous les numéros. Depuis 2003 je n'ai du louper à tout casser qu'une dizaine de numéros, et pourtant je ne suis pas prêt d’être abonné, car non seulement je suis assez débile pour aimer lire canard PC, mais en plus je suis assez débile pour avoir des principes a la noix dont tout le monde se fout et qui sont pourtant tellement essentiels. Parmi ces principes : le localisme. Il est important pour moi d'acheter chez le buraliste et pas par correspondance, parce que sinon il finira par ne plus y avoir de buraliste près de chez moi. Par ailleurs, en faisant cela, j'oblige les buralistes a avoir canard PC en rayon, quand il y est pas je fais un scandale je leur dis ou ils peuvent se les mettre les "autres journaux de jeux vidéos" croyez moi, et du coup, il y a tout le temps canard PC bien en avant dans le rayon, et du coup des autres gens  un jour en passant se disent "tiens c'est quoi ce truc ?" et hop ça vous fait des lecteurs en plus, c'est pas du militantisme ça ? Le tout sans parler des kiosquières dont les qualités justifient a elles seules cette éthique militante mais la on s'éloigne du sujet.

Concernant le fait de participer a ce kickstarter pour une version numérique, eh bien non, je pense pas le faire, tout simplement parce que la version numérique de canard PC ne m'intéresse pas, parce que j'ai pas le net dans les WCs, désolé d’être direct mais c'est quand même bel et bien la raison, j'ai pas de tablette (j'ai connu les écrans 14 pouces c'est pas pour y retourner 30 ans après). Canard PC, ça se lit a coté de Canard WC, en tous cas chez moi

Par contre, les forums de canards, on y retrouve des autres débiles lecteurs de canard PC, ça c'est chouette, c'est un plaisir de lire toutes ces aneries, voire d'y participer, j'ai gagné 2 ans de cure de médocs en participant pendant a peine un mois a la thérapie de groupe sur mass effect 3. Bref, le forum ça y en a être bon forum. Et de mon point de vue ça se complète : le mag papier pour des situations sans le net, et le forum CPC pour quand on a le net, mais CPC sur le net ? bof, j'irai pas, je ne lirai pas les articles sur un écran PC, quand je suis sur le PC je joue ! Ou alors quitte a lire, autant que ça soit sur des forums parce que c'est interactif on peut troller oups pardon, on peut échanger dans la bonne humeur.

Mais je ne "lis" pas sur le PC c'est comme ça. 

Alors voila, si vous faites un kickstarter pour lancer un autre mag, pour lancer un autre produit, ou même simplement pour financer le CPC papier la je marche a 100% si vous faites ça je participerai, mais vous dites clairement qu'il s'agit de savoir si un site CPC numérique intéresse les gens, alors pour moi c'est niet et je suis bien obligé de vous dire la vérité (cf début : éthique). 

Sur ce, salut a vous, et faites attention avec la mousse au chocolat du patron.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Par ailleurs, en faisant cela, j'oblige les buralistes a avoir canard PC en rayon, quand il y est pas je fais un scandale je leur dis ou ils peuvent se les mettre les "autres journaux de jeux vidéos" croyez moi, et du coup, il y a tout le temps canard PC bien en avant dans le rayon, et du coup des autres gens  un jour en passant se disent "tiens c'est quoi ce truc ?" et hop ça vous fait des lecteurs en plus, c'est pas du militantisme ça ?




Sinon merci de nous avoir donné ton point de vue, c'est toujours bon à prendre.  ::):

----------


## barbarian_bros

Question con : "Quid des Hors-Série ?"

Leur contenu sera-t-il lui aussi accessible sur le site ?
Sachant que les abonnés ne les reçoivent pas, la logique voudrait qu'ils ne soient pas disponibles sur le site, mais d'un autre côté je trouverai dommage que ce contenu (souvent) intéressant ne soit accessible que séparément (papier ou e-presse).
Ou alors une intégration différée de plusieurs mois, le temps de vendre les versions papier/e-presse.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai l'abonnement qui arrive à échéance avec le 340. Qu'elle est ma solution. Je me réabonne maintenant et j'arrive jusque décembre puis je reprend un abonnement la semaine prochaine pour soutenir l’initiative. J'ai bien tout compris ?


Vous pouvez vous ré-abonner dès maintenant (le 340 vient de sortir, attention) pour ne rater aucun numéro. Si vous prenez ensuite une contrepartie avec abonnement papier lors du Kickstarter (on l'espère !), elle agira comme une prolongation automatique de votre abonnement lors de la sortie du site.
Si vous attendez le Kickstarter sans vous ré-abonner tout de suite, vous ne recevrez pas les numéros entre aujourd'hui et la sortie du site web, date à laquelle votre contrepartie "abonnement" entrera en jeu.

----------


## Thalack

> Non non non Thalack ... P4G a trop besoin de toi


[HS]Relance espérée en septembre (avec deux-trois idées pour avoir un semblant de modèle éco) quand j'aurais récupéré de 10 ans 

Spoiler Alert! 


d'esclavage

 en presse hebdomadaire.[/HS]

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Vous présentez ce kickstarter comme étant une sorte de test d'opinion (d'avantage pour connaitre le potentiel que pour absolument lever des fonds sur un projet déjà lancé) alors voila mon opinion de lecteur de la première heure (depuis le tout premier numéro distribué gratos en PDF qui m'a fait acheter direct le suivant, qui devait être le numéro 2 sauf erreur Alzheimer).


Une précision: nous avons besoin AUSSI des fonds. C'est l'intérêt de ce système Kickstarter: avoir une idée précise du nombre de personnes motivées ET recueillir une avance de trésorerie permettant de réaliser le projet.
Bon sinon, merci, je savais que ce premier numéro gratos en PDF était une idée de génie.




> D'abord, pour vous faciliter le profilage, veuillez considérer cette étrangeté : je n'ai jamais été abonné, j'achète le mag en kioske, tout le temps, tous les numéros. Depuis 2003 je n'ai du louper à tout casser qu'une dizaine de numéros, et pourtant je ne suis pas prêt d’être abonné, car non seulement je suis assez débile pour aimer lire canard PC, mais en plus je suis assez débile pour avoir des principes a la noix dont tout le monde se fout et qui sont pourtant tellement essentiels. Parmi ces principes : le localisme. Il est important pour moi d'acheter chez le buraliste et pas par correspondance, parce que sinon il finira par ne plus y avoir de buraliste près de chez moi. Par ailleurs, en faisant cela, j'oblige les buralistes a avoir canard PC en rayon, quand il y est pas je fais un scandale je leur dis ou ils peuvent se les mettre les "autres journaux de jeux vidéos" croyez moi, et du coup, il y a tout le temps canard PC bien en avant dans le rayon, et du coup des autres gens  un jour en passant se disent "tiens c'est quoi ce truc ?" et hop ça vous fait des lecteurs en plus, c'est pas du militantisme ça ? Le tout sans parler des kiosquières dont les qualités justifient a elles seules cette éthique militante mais la on s'éloigne du sujet.


Vous avez tout à fait raison de mentionner le fait que le kiosque permet de découvrir des journaux/magazines. Nous y sommes très attachés (depuis 13 ans bientôt). 
Nous constatons parallèlement  qu'une fraction de plus en plus grande de la population ne va plus en kiosques (trop loin, pas pratique, trop cher...) et qu'une génération entière n'y est tout simplement jamais allé ! Ce projet vise aussi à proposer à ces gens là la possibilité de connaitre eux-aussi la lumière (et Canard PC).




> Concernant le fait de participer a ce kickstarter pour une version numérique, eh bien non, je pense pas le faire, tout simplement parce que la version numérique de canard PC ne m'intéresse pas, parce que j'ai pas le net dans les WCs, désolé d’être direct mais c'est quand même bel et bien la raison, j'ai pas de tablette (j'ai connu les écrans 14 pouces c'est pas pour y retourner 30 ans après). Canard PC, ça se lit a coté de Canard WC, en tous cas chez moi


On comprend parfaitement.




> Par contre, les forums de canards, on y retrouve des autres débiles lecteurs de canard PC, ça c'est chouette, c'est un plaisir de lire toutes ces aneries, voire d'y participer, j'ai gagné 2 ans de cure de médocs en participant pendant a peine un mois a la thérapie de groupe sur mass effect 3. Bref, le forum ça y en a être bon forum. Et de mon point de vue ça se complète : le mag papier pour des situations sans le net, et le forum CPC pour quand on a le net, mais CPC sur le net ? bof, j'irai pas, je ne lirai pas les articles sur un écran PC, quand je suis sur le PC je joue ! Ou alors quitte a lire, autant que ça soit sur des forums parce que c'est interactif on peut troller oups pardon, on peut échanger dans la bonne humeur.


Le forum va garder toute sa place dans notre communauté, et on réfléchit même, dans le cadre du projet en question, à mettre mieux en valeur les contributions de qualité (et d’idiotie), voire à proposer des outils supplémentaires plus pratiques aux plus motivés.




> Alors voila, si vous faites un kickstarter pour lancer un autre mag, pour lancer un autre produit, ou même simplement pour financer le CPC papier la je marche a 100% si vous faites ça je participerai, mais vous dites clairement qu'il s'agit de savoir si un site CPC numérique intéresse les gens, alors pour moi c'est niet et je suis bien obligé de vous dire la vérité (cf début : éthique).


Pas grave, c'est sympa, on s'en souviendra  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question con : "Quid des Hors-Série ?"
> Leur contenu sera-t-il lui aussi accessible sur le site ?
> Sachant que les abonnés ne les reçoivent pas, la logique voudrait qu'ils ne soient pas disponibles sur le site, mais d'un autre côté je trouverai dommage que ce contenu (souvent) intéressant ne soit accessible que séparément (papier ou e-presse).
> Ou alors une intégration différée de plusieurs mois, le temps de vendre les versions papier/e-presse.


En toute franchise, c'est une question délicate en termes d'implications économiques: les hors-série, qui ne font pas partie des abonnements, sont une source de revenus non négligeable. Leur intégration dans l'offre numérique est à l'étude (dans un très gros fichier excel avec plein de colonnes et lignes couvertes de chiffres écrits en tout petit).
Donc non, je n'ai pas de réponse pour le moment. Mais j'aimerai bien qu'on puisse les intégrer, voilà.

----------


## Flad

> dans un très gros fichier excel avec plein de colonnes et lignes couvertes de chiffres écrits en tout petit


Ah vous jouez à eve online ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Larry Coche

> Le forum va garder toute sa place dans notre communauté, et on réfléchit même, dans le cadre du projet en question, à mettre mieux en valeur les contributions de qualité (et d’idiotie),





> Ah vous jouez à eve online ?



Ok , toi tu cherches a faire ta place de le nouveau projet.

----------


## Thalack

> En toute franchise, c'est une question délicate en termes d'implications économiques: les hors-série, qui ne font pas partie des abonnements, sont une source de revenus non négligeable. Leur intégration dans l'offre numérique est à l'étude (dans un très gros fichier excel avec plein de colonnes et lignes couvertes de chiffres écrits en tout petit).
> Donc non, je n'ai pas de réponse pour le moment. Mais j'aimerai bien qu'on puisse les intégrer, voilà.


D'un autre côté, ça vous éviterait de brader l'offre web et un bon produit appel supplémentaires (HS offerts). De l'autre, niveau marge, c'est forcément moins intéressant.

----------


## Flappie

Excellente nouvelle que tout cela !





> Le forum va garder toute sa place dans notre communauté, et on réfléchit même, dans le cadre du projet en question, à mettre mieux en valeur les contributions de qualité (et d’idiotie), voire à proposer des outils supplémentaires plus pratiques aux plus motivés.


Question : le Kwikwi éditable reviendra-t-il en même temps que le nouveau site ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tenshu

> Le forum va garder toute sa place dans notre communauté, et on réfléchit même, dans le cadre du projet en question, à mettre mieux en valeur les contributions de qualité (et d’idiotie), voire à proposer des outils supplémentaires plus pratiques aux plus motivés.


C'est une chouette nouvelle, les canards qui publient sur Le Coin du Jeu ne peuvent que se réjouirent  ::lol::

----------


## CptProut

> Le forum va garder toute sa place dans notre communauté, et on réfléchit même, dans le cadre du projet en question, à mettre mieux en valeur les contributions de qualité (et d’idiotie), voire à proposer des outils supplémentaires plus pratiques aux plus motivés.


Je vais pouvoir ressuscité le bingo  :Emo: 

Encore mieux mettre en place un sondage pour connaitre la meilleur waifu  ::o:

----------


## Frypolar

> voire à proposer des outils supplémentaires plus pratiques aux plus motivés.


Enfin  :Emo:  Ça fait des années que je demande des balises _anchor_ pour organiser certains topics, créer un sommaire, et ne plus avoir à réserver les x premiers messages comme solution du pauvre. J’ai jamais eu de réponse, même pas un « va te faire voir »  :Emo: 



> Ok , toi tu cherches a faire ta place de le nouveau projet.


Toi par contre vu le niveau d’écriture ce sera compliqué  ::ninja::  Ceci dit chez Gameblog ils recrutent des esclaves rédacteurs web.




> Par contre, les forums de canards, on y retrouve des autres débiles lecteurs de canard PC, ça c'est chouette, c'est un plaisir de lire toutes ces aneries, voire d'y participer, j'ai gagné 2 ans de cure de médocs en participant pendant a peine un mois a la thérapie de groupe sur mass effect 3. Bref, le forum ça y en a être bon forum. Et de mon point de vue ça se complète : le mag papier pour des situations sans le net, et le forum CPC pour quand on a le net, mais CPC sur le net ? bof, j'irai pas, je ne lirai pas les articles sur un écran PC, quand je suis sur le PC je joue ! Ou alors quitte a lire, autant que ça soit sur des forums parce que c'est interactif on peut troller oups pardon, on peut échanger dans la bonne humeur.


Je suis un peu comme toi mais j’ai quand même pris un abo premium chez GK. Je ne lirai probablement pas le contenu ou alors très peu, pas qu’il soit mauvais, seulement je soutiens leur démarche.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Après 48 heures de questions et de réponses un peu partout, j'ai compilé une petite FAQ sur le sujet.
Je vous la poste là, et je l'intègre aussi dans le message d'ouverture. Je vais l'enrichir au fur et à mesure si nécessaire.

FAQ sur le Kickstarter Canard PC Online

*C’est prévu pour quand ?*
On veut être lancés en décembre 2016.

*Est-ce que le site inclura Canard PC Hardware ?*
Non, le projet porte exclusivement sur le contenu de Canard PC. Un trimestriel comme Canard PC Hardware pose des problèmes très différents pour le passage au web. 

*Je suis déjà abonné, en quoi suis-je concerné ?*
Si votre abonnement est toujours en cours au moment de la sortie du site, vous en bénéficierez automatiquement, gratuitement, pour la durée de votre abonnement.
Vous pourrez nous aider quand même pendant le Kickstarter si vous voulez être sûr qu’il aboutisse : pour un abonné, au lancement du site, toutes les contreparties incluant un abonnement papier se transformeront en prolongation d’abonnement.

*Si je prends une contrepartie avec abonnement sur Kickstarter, ça démarre quand ?*
Si vous vous abonnez via Kickstarter, vous nous aidez à remplir l'objectif et donc à lancer le site, mais vous ne commencerez à recevoir les numéros qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).

*Si je m’abonne via votre boutique maintenant, j’aurai droit au site web ?*
Si vous vous abonnez dès maintenant, vous n'aidez pas le Kickstarter à atteindre l’objectif, mais vous commencez à recevoir vos numéros dès maintenant, et accéderez au site dès qu'il sera lancé.

*Est-ce que vous amorcez la fin de l’édition papier pour Canard PC ?*
Rien, absolument rien ne change pour ceux qui aiment le papier, car nous l'aimons aussi. L'édition papier est celle qui alimente le site (et accessoirement, au sens propre cette fois, ses rédacteurs !). Ce projet n’est qu'une fonctionnalité supplémentaire.
Cela étant dit, notre réflexion sur le site web inclue un moyen simple de lire son magazine de bout en bout, online.

*Si le site est essentiellement une reprise du contenu du magazine, quel est l’intérêt par rapport au papier ?*
L’intérêt sera par exemple de pouvoir découvrir le magazine au fur et à mesure avant sa sortie en kiosques, ou bien de pouvoir accéder aux archives (limitées dans un premier temps, mais progressivement enrichies). Et nous préparons de nombreuses petites fonctionnalités agréables (et amusantes, on l’espère).

*Quel sera le contenu supplémentaire en ligne ?*
Rien n’est encore fixé dans le marbre, sinon que l'essentiel du contenu du site viendra directement du magazine. Nous publierons régulièrement spécifiquement pour le site (si on a un bel outil, on ne pourra pas s'empêcher), mais ne vous attendez pas aux 20 news par jour réglementaires des sites d'info de jeux vidéo existant, nous ne sommes pas là pour ça.
Ce ne sera pas un site de news, pas plus que Médiapart ou Arrêt sur images ne sont des sites d'infos comparables au Monde ou au Figaro. On laisse les gros faire dans la quantité, on se chargera du reste en fonction de l'humeur, de l'actu et des idées. 

*Qui va le faire, ce site : pas vous en interne j’espère ?*
Nous faisons appel à des professionnels extérieurs spécialisés : développeurs, chef de projet et ergonomes spécialistes des interfaces utilisateur. Les travaux d’études, explorations et analyses préliminaires ont déjà eu lieu et donné lieu à des devis et des plannings. Nous sommes prêts.

*Pourquoi uniquement des contreparties avec abonnement ? J’aurai voulu vous filer 1€, 5€ ou 10€ pour vous aider et avoir un truc marrant en échange.*
Nous vendons déjà des objets sur notre boutique, nous comptons le développer (et oui, les sous récupérés ainsi nous aident, ce n'est pas juste pour le plaisir), mais ce n'est pas le même objectif pour la campagne Kickstarter.
Nous ne voulons pas d'un Kickstarter qui soit un appel à la générosité plus ou moins bien déguisé. Donc nous sommes partis avec l'idée que chaque soutien/pledge/contrepartie correspond à un vrai abonnement (agrémenté éventuellement d'autre chose). L’objectif n’est pas seulement de récolter des sous mais aussi de voir si le nombre de donneurs correspond bien à un intérêt suffisant face à ce projet.

*Pourquoi pas Patreon, Tipee, Ulule ou KissKissBankBank ?*
Pour les projets en rapport avec le jeu vidéo, nous pensons que Kickstarter est (de loin) le mieux positionné. Celui chez qui nos lecteurs sont les plus nombreux à avoir déjà un compte. Quant aux formules de dons sur la durée comme Patreon ou Tipee, elles n’ont pas de sens pour un projet comme celui-ci, déjà fondé sur un paiement par abonnement.

*Et pour ceux qui aiment acheter en kiosque ?*
Nous n'avons pas "oublié" ce cas de figure, mais nous n'avons pas trouvé de solution (vu qu'il est exclu d'imprimer par exemple un code différent dans chaque magazine).
La seule chose que nous pouvons faire, c'est fixer un abonnement 100% numérique le plus bas possible pour que les amateurs du papier puissent prendre les deux sans vendre un rein. Et pendant le Kickstarter au moins, ce sera largement moins cher qu'un kebab par mois.

*Est-ce que toutes les archives de Canard PC seront disponibles ?*
Non, toutes, ce n'est pas possible de suite, c'est colossal. Mais on fera un effort pour alimenter les archives en remontant dans le temps, ça oui. Sinon, l’intégralité des numéros sortis à partir du lancement du site seront disponibles en ligne en permanence, ça oui.

*Est-ce qu’il y aura du contenu gratuit ?*
Oui. Certains articles deviendront naturellement gratuits avec le temps, d’autres seront rendus gratuits régulièrement par des votes au sein de la communauté des abonnés. Et nous nous réserverons le droit de donner libre accès à certains contenus, de façon temporaire ou définitive, en fonction des circonstances. Un abonné pourra aussi partager un certain nombre d’articles par numéro avec les amis non-abonnés.

*Allez-vous rejoindre La Presse Libre avec Next INpact et Arrêt sur images ?*
Pourquoi pas à terme ? Mais pour l’instant le portail n'existe pas encore de leur côté, et nous n'avons pas encore de site du nôtre. Nous nous lançons d’abord (nous avons déjà notre propre boutique), nous vérifions que tout marche et que vous êtes contents, et après on verra pour les autres moyens de diffusion.

*Y aura-t-il un moyen de lire sans connexion, ou PDF et ePub ?*
Non, la lecture se fera exclusivement en ligne.

*Le site va-t-il proposer des podcast audio ou vidéo ?*
Rien n’est prévu spécialement en ce sens, mais nous continuerons certainement à faire des essais en vidéo, comme récemment. Et qui sait, peut-être trouvera-t-on un format amusant qui tienne la distance ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'en suis.

Bon, je ne pense pas que je lirais en ligne (le métro n'est pas encore en 4G partout avec tous les opérateurs).
Ce sera juste un moyen de me débarrasser des CPC lus car ils seront archivés sur le site. C'est fou ce que ça prend comme place tous les numéros depuis le 2.  ::): 

Je suis aussi pour une contrepartie où Boulon nous écrit le test de FleetCOMM, anciennement connu comme  VIGRIOR : Maneuver Warfare.  ::ninja::

----------


## Thalack

> *Et pour ceux qui aiment acheter en kiosque ?
> *Nous n'avons pas "oublié" ce cas de figure, mais nous n'avons pas trouvé de solution (vu qu'il est exclu d'imprimer par exemple un code différent dans chaque magazine).
> La seule chose que nous pouvons faire, c'est fixer un abonnement 100% numérique le plus bas possible pour que les amateurs du papier puissent prendre les deux sans vendre un rein. Et pendant le Kickstarter au moins, ce sera largement moins cher qu'un kebab par mois.


Alors techniquement c'est possible avec les nouvelles imprimeries numériques à données variables. On y est passé en début d'année, ça offre des possibilités sympas mais on essuie encore les plâtres (sachant qu'on est propriétaire du bouzin). Ça marche bien pour les flyers individuels/brochures. Pour les magazines à grosses paginations, c'est chaud.

----------


## CptProut

> Je suis aussi pour une contrepartie où Boulon nous écrit le test de FleetCOMM, anciennement connu comme  VIGRIOR : Maneuver Warfare.


 ::love::

----------


## magn3tik

J'ai longtemps été abonné (maintenant uniquement sur CPC Hardware), mais ne lisant que quelques parties du mag et n'ayant plus trop d'intérêt à lire l'ensemble des tests mais étant très intéressé par les différents dossiers, j'attend le site web avec impatience pour ne picorer que ce qui m'intéresse (et par exemple aussi lire à l'occasion le test du jeu X ayant quelques mois).

----------


## Flad

Il est à combien le stretch goal pour avoir son nom au générique du game over ? (qui aura lieu 3 mois après la mise en ligne du site, rappelons le !)

----------


## MoB

> *Le site va-t-il proposer des podcast audio ou vidéo ?*
> Rien n’est prévu spécialement en ce sens, mais nous continuerons certainement à faire des essais en vidéo, comme récemment. Et qui sait, peut-être trouvera-t-on un format amusant qui tienne la distance ?


Pourquoi vous gardez aussi secret l'accès à la webcam de la rédac ? Pour faire une surprise à vos abonnés une fois le site en ligne ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Ajout à la FAQ:

*Mon abonnement arrive à échéance bientôt, là tout de suite, comment je fais pour participer au Kickstarter sans rater de numéros ?*
Vous vous ré-abonnez via notre boutique pour ne pas rater un numéro. Lors du Kickstarter, vous prenez une contrepartie avec un abonnement papier : elle agira comme une prolongation automatique de votre abonnement lors de la sortie du site.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Excellente nouvelle que tout cela !
> Question : le Kwikwi éditable reviendra-t-il en même temps que le nouveau site ?


On va essayer de faire mieux (et différent).

----------


## La Mimolette

J'en suis.
Votre mag' aura toujours accès à mon compte en banque.

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'ai toujours pas eu de réponse sur ma peluche lapin-cooly pour les backer  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Enfin  Ça fait des années que je demande des balises _anchor_ pour organiser certains topics, créer un sommaire, et ne plus avoir à réserver les x premiers messages comme solution du pauvre. J’ai jamais eu de réponse, même pas un « va te faire voir »


Va te faire voir.

De rien!

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Mise à jour FAQ

*Vous allez sortir des app iOS et Android ?*
Non, pas d’app. En revanche, le site sera optimisé (responsive ou adaptative design) pour être lu confortablement sur tablette ou smartphone (oui, mieux que le site actuel...).

----------


## tenshu

Par curiosité professionnelle, quel est le prestataire qui vous accompagne sur la réalisation de ce site ?

----------


## Thalack

"Omar Boulon Consulting"  ::trollface::

----------


## remslol43

mais si on sabonne a la version web du mag on a aussi le format papier ? les 2? svpp merci.

----------


## Frypolar

Si tu t’abonnes à la version web tu as accès à la version web, si tu t’abonnes à la version papier tu as accès à la version web en plus de recevoir ta version papier tous les quinze jours.

----------


## Larry Coche

Mais c'est pas juste, tu en as deux fois plus pour le même prix du coup.

----------


## ProXorP

2 Pastilles par numéro !!!!  Need !

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Mais c'est pas juste, tu en as deux fois plus pour le même prix du coup.


Ce sera pas le même prix, si j'ai bien suivi.  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Ce sera pas le même prix, si j'ai bien suivi.


Si : abo papier = abo au site offert.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Nous vendons déjà des objets sur notre boutique, nous comptons le développer (et oui, les sous récupérés ainsi nous aident, c'est pas juste pour le plaisir), mais ce n'est pas le même objectif pour la campagne Kickstarter. Je comprends que ça interloque éventuellement, mais je vous laisserai juger sur pièces dès le 7 juin.


Avant tout, je présente mes excuses pour le ton désobligeant. J'étais irrité par tout autre chose, la fatigue n'aidant pas, la moutarde m'est vite monté et je n'ai pas fait dans le velours.

En fait, mes craintes sont :
 Que le respect coûte que coûte de votre éthique, respectable en soi, vous en finissiez, en voulant trop en faire, par devenir une caricature de vous même qui vous conduise à votre propre perte. Que les actuels abonnés, que l'on peut raisonnablement considérer comme en large partie souscrivant à vos démarches en général, ne soient pas pris en compte dans la campagne. Et ceux ci peuvent pourtant ne pas vouloir prendre des abonnements sur deux, trois ou quatre ans... Plus pernicieux, que si de récemment abonnés de deux ans rallongent leurs abonnement en souscrivant à votre nouvelle offre, ça fasse une absence de revenu régulier de leur part et un gros vide dans la trésorerie à retardement, dans dix-huit mois, deux ans ou deux ans et demi, le temps qu'ils rempilent.

Cela dit, j'envisage l'idée d'un abonnement numérique.  Je pense néanmoins que des conneries virtuelles pourraient être sympas. Genre, un statut premium sur le forum avec quelques fonctionnalités étendues comme, par exemple, un nombre de MP dans la BL plus grand.

----------


## Fizdol

Ouais parce que, bon, quand on suit une éthique aveuglement, droit comme un piquet de tente un soir de drache, on en paye les conséquences dans ce monde de merde.

:neverforgeteddardstark:

----------


## CptProut

> Cela dit, j'envisage l'idée d'un abonnement numérique.  Je pense néanmoins que des conneries virtuelles pourraient être sympas. Genre, *un statut premium sur le forum* avec quelques fonctionnalités étendues comme, par exemple, un nombre de MP dans la BL plus grand.


ça foutrait tellement la merde  :^_^: .

Je suis pour  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> [*] Que les actuels abonnés, que l'on peut raisonnablement considérer comme en large partie souscrivant à vos démarches en général, ne soient pas pris en compte dans la campagne. Et ceux ci peuvent pourtant ne pas vouloir prendre des abonnements sur deux, trois ou quatre ans...


Je pense que si ils avaient pu le faire, ils l'auraient fait. Mais Kickstarter ne connait pas les abonnés CPC.

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Si : abo papier = abo au site offert.


Mais abo papier à l'année plus cher que abo au site à l'année nan (si tu prends que l'abo au site) ?  ::P:

----------


## Alkamiga

J'ai pas lu tout le fil de discussion, mais je m'interroge :
Vu que le site offre la possibilité pour beaucoup moins cher d'avoir accès au contenu du mag papier, avant qu'il ne soit publié dans le magazine en question, et offre aussi quelque contenu exclusif... Le mag papier n'a pour le coup plus aucun intérêt..?

Parce qu'en tournant les choses dans l'autre sens, ce serait comme acheter un journal pour lire du contenu déjà "périmé" car lu sur le net quelques jours plus tôt (à moindre coût). Ce serait comme... si gamekult sortait un mag papier avec tout le contenu premium (disponible pour 40€/an eux aussi sur leur site) publié les deux semaines précédentes pour 5€ le journal. Sans les vidéos-podcasts.

Vous allez certainement moins vendre de papier donc.
J'imagine que vous margez autant voir plus sur l'abo CPConline que sur le papier...?

Dans tous les cas, good luck.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai pas lu tout le fil de discussion, mais je m'interroge :
> Vu que le site offre la possibilité pour beaucoup moins cher d'avoir accès au contenu du mag papier, avant qu'il ne soit publié dans le magazine en question, et offre aussi quelque contenu exclusif... Le mag papier n'a pour le coup plus aucun intérêt..?
> Vous allez certainement moins vendre de papier donc.


De nombreux lecteurs sont attachés au papier et ne veulent pas changer. De nombreux lecteurs potentiels ne vont plus en kiosques, et ça peut les intéresser.

----------


## Naity

> J'ai pas lu tout le fil de discussion, mais je m'interroge :
> Vu que le site offre la possibilité pour beaucoup moins cher d'avoir accès au contenu du mag papier, avant qu'il ne soit publié dans le magazine en question, et offre aussi quelque contenu exclusif... Le mag papier n'a pour le coup plus aucun intérêt..?
> 
> Parce qu'en tournant les choses dans l'autre sens, ce serait comme acheter un journal pour lire du contenu déjà "périmé" car lu sur le net quelques jours plus tôt (à moindre coût). Ce serait comme... si gamekult sortait un mag papier avec tout le contenu premium (disponible pour 40€/an eux aussi sur leur site) publié les deux semaines précédentes pour 5€ le journal. Sans les vidéos-podcasts.
> 
> Vous allez certainement moins vendre de papier donc.
> J'imagine que vous margez autant voir plus sur l'abo CPConline que sur le papier...?
> 
> Dans tous les cas, good luck.


Ce raisonnement n'est pas nécessairement vrai. La version numérique du Monde n'a pas tué la version papier. Je suis abonné au Monde Diplomatique avec en "bonus" toutes les archives, le mag en pdf, les articles en ligne... etc . Et pourtant je ne le lit quasi que sur papier. L'un n'entraine pas nécessairement l'autre.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pourquoi vous gardez aussi secret l'accès à la webcam de la rédac ? Pour faire une surprise à vos abonnés une fois le site en ligne ?


Il y en a qui n'ont toujours pas accès à la webcam ?
 :haha: 





> Plus pernicieux, que si de récemment abonnés de deux ans rallongent leurs abonnement en souscrivant à votre nouvelle offre, ça fasse une absence de revenu régulier de leur part et un gros vide dans la trésorerie à retardement, dans dix-huit mois, deux ans ou deux ans et demi, le temps qu'ils rempilent.


Il y a quelques années, CPC a failli couler faute de revenus suffisants pour envisager l'avenir. Après des propositions de dons de la part des lecteurs, la rédaction a refusé car ils trouvaient ça anormal de ne pas offrir quelque chose en retour.
Il a donc été décidé de proposer aux lecteurs de s'abonner. Cela pouvait être un abonnement de 6 mois comme plusieurs de 2 ans. Cela a permis de remplir les caisses pour voir arriver plus sereinement l'avenir. Une fois la campagne lancée, la rentrée d'argent a permis de mieux gérer la société. Elle vivait ensuite grâce aux nouveaux abonnés et achats en kiosques.
Le manque de liquidité est souvent problématique pour les petites sociétés. Cela ne permet pas d'avoir une vision sereine de l'avenir car les revenus peuvent fluctuer fortement d'un numéro à l'autre. Souvenez-vous des couv' chocs de Boulon qui ont fait des fiascos !

Actuellement, Presse Non Stop a ce qu'il faut pour faire tourner ses mags. Mais pour créer le site, il leur faut des liquidités. En passant par KS, ils peuvent lever des fonds pour lancer le projet. Les lecteurs auront un contenu (abonnements avec ou sans goodies) et le projet vivra avec les personnes qui s'abonneront ensuite.

En plus, CPC aura une idée de l'engouement pour ce projet.
Bon ce sera peut être faussé par les pigeons fans qui achètent aveuglément tout ce que CPC fait.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme866

> Ce raisonnement n'est pas nécessairement vrai. La version numérique du Monde n'a pas tué la version papier.


Le Monde n'est il pas aussi un journal subventionné ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Non, le contenu supplémentaire ne sera pas de cet ordre: plutôt quelques news, réactions ou chroniques. Les dossiers et articles de fond restent conçus pour le papier.





> *Quel sera le contenu supplémentaire en ligne ?*
> Rien n’est encore fixé dans le marbre, sinon que l'essentiel du contenu du site viendra directement du magazine. Nous publierons régulièrement spécifiquement pour le site (si on a un bel outil, on ne pourra pas s'empêcher), mais ne vous attendez pas aux 20 news par jour réglementaires des sites d'info de jeux vidéo existant, nous ne sommes pas là pour ça.
> Ce ne sera pas un site de news, pas plus que Médiapart ou Arrêt sur images ne sont des sites d'infos comparables au Monde ou au Figaro. On laisse les gros faire dans la quantité, on se chargera du reste en fonction de l'humeur, de l'actu et des idées.


Je suis intéressé par ce KS pour retrouver les articles et tests quand j'aurai jeté le papier, et je comprends que vous ne puissiez pas faire 20 news de qualité par jour, du remplissage n'est pas forcément intéressant.
Mais personnellement, dans l'esprit des news, j'aimerais bien retrouver certaines infos de vos comptes tweeter. Je vais très rarement sur tweeter et entre la rédac, hardware, chaque rédacteur a son propre compte, je n'ai pas le temps de lire la tonne de news (et d'idioties) quand je rentre. Et je n'ai pas de smartphone pour les lire en journée (et je n'aimerais pas plus le côté bordélique de tweeter en journée).

Si je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas, ça pourrait être intéressant de retrouver ceux liés à CPC et aux jeux vidéo.

----------


## Thalack

> De nombreux lecteurs sont attachés au papier et ne veulent pas changer. De nombreux lecteurs potentiels ne vont plus en kiosques, et ça peut les intéresser.


Quand il reste des kiosques...

----------


## Edmond Edantes

J'en suis; car j'ai plongé à fond dans l'abandon du support physique; ebook, streaming en musique etc.
Je vis à l'étranger, la version numérique du journal est encore lourde en terme d'utilisation et pas aussi agréable à lire qu'un simple site web.

Après je souhaite de l'audace et ne pas trouver tout simplement la version papier du journal sous forme web; c'est le principal défaut de la forme numérique du journal qui n'exploite que très peu les possibilités de la dématérialisation.

Allez je me mets à rêver: un let's play d'ackboo sur un jeu que je n'aurais probablement jamais; acheté uniquement par la mère du développeur. Avec des carrés et des losanges verts et bleus; peut-être des ronds oranges.
Bref un jeu imbitable mais que je trouverais génial et fastoche après la démo du maître.

Des alertes pour calmer nos ardeurs à dégainer la carte bleue lors d'une daube release masquée.

Des articles contradictoires ou de simples réactions des autres journalistes à côté de l'article "officiel" publié dans la version papier.
Ou bien une réaction pertinente de l'un d'entre nous... Disons une réaction pas trop con... Partons sur  une réaction publiable...
Plus de problème de place; ce qui vaut la peine d'être publié peut l'être.

Un podcast d'un extrait du comité de rédaction pour que l'on pige comment se construit le journal ou pour nous amuser.

Etc.

Bref une version plus "vivante" que la version papier mais en gardant le recul et  le temps nécessaire pour produire de la bonne info. 

Longue vie au journal sous toutes ses formes.
Et comme je dis à mes équipes: Qu'est ce que l'on risque? Que ça marche!  Alors on y va!

----------


## Naity

> Le Monde n'est il pas aussi un journal subventionné ?


Ben prend mon exemple du Mond Diplo alors, qui, il me semble, est moins subventionné et qui clame avoir un volume de vente en papier ET en ligne en augmentation constante.




> Le redressement de la diffusion du Monde diplomatique, observable depuis juin 2014, s’est accentué l’année dernière. La progression concerne aussi le bimestriel Manière de voir (+4,7%). Pour le mensuel, elle atteint 13,4% et s’observe à tous les niveaux : abonnements papier et numérique, ventes au numéro à l’étranger, ventes au numéro en France. Dans cette dernière catégorie, perçue dans la profession comme l’indice le plus fiable de la santé d’un titre, l’essor est spectaculaire : +27%. La même année, la moyenne de toutes les familles de presse enregistre des chiffres largement négatifs : –11% pour les mensuels, –8,4% pour les quotidiens, –14% pour les magazines d’information. La progression des ventes au numéro du Monde diplomatique est intervenue chaque mois de l’année, et pas seulement lors d’événements particuliers, qu’il s’agisse des attentats de Paris, de l’annexion de la Crimée ou de la crise grecque. A ces bons résultats, il faut ajouter celui des abonnements à nos archives en ligne, qui progressent de 80% en 2015 après s’être déjà envolés l’année précédente (+197%). [...]


Source: Le Monde Diplomatique no 744, Mars 2016.

Ca semble etre un signe que l'augmentation de l'offre en ligne et sur papier ne sont pas antinomiques et que l'apparition de l'une ne se fait pas au detriment de l'autre.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Souvenez-vous des couv' chocs de Boulon qui ont fait des fiascos !


La couv' de madworld... Meilleur couv' jamais. Et le test à l'intérieur...Et le sel sur le forum suite au test de 6 pages!! C'est ce mag qui m'a fait découvrir et m'abonner à cpc  ::P:  J'ai perdu ce numéro d'ailleurs, je suis dégouté...

----------


## noryac

C'est un projet audacieux et c'est courageux de se remettre face à de nouveaux défis.
Personnellement du contenu numérique ça ne m’intéresse vraiment pas, on est submergé de news H24 sur les jeux vidéos et si c'est pour faire une copie de la version papier et bien je préfère largement un magazine à une page d’écran.
Quand j'ai vu Kickstarter je me suis demandé un moment si c'était une blague tellement vous demandés à vos lecteurs de rester prudent face à ce mode de financement. (j'ai tout de même plus confiance en vous qu'en Chris Roberts)
Du coup si je me réabonne par le kickstarter une partie non négligeable du fric ira aussi à kickstarter, j'ai du mal à voir l’intérêt du truc pour ceux qui sont déjà abonnés.

Comme dit plus haut je fais partis des personnes attachés au papier mais jusqu’à quel prix ? Bonne chance pour l’équilibrage et bon courage pour la mise en place en espérant que vous rencontriez le succès escompté...

----------


## Phileas

> J'en suis; car j'ai plongé à fond dans l'abandon du support physique; ebook, streaming en musique etc.
> Je vis à l'étranger, la version numérique du journal est encore lourde en terme d'utilisation et pas aussi agréable à lire qu'un simple site web.


Tout pareil, mon cher Edmond, tout pareil.

Donc ça me va très bien. Vous pouvez compter sur ma participation.

----------


## ProXorP

> J'en suis; car j'ai plongé à fond dans l'abandon du support physique; ebook, streaming en musique etc.
> Je vis à l'étranger, la version numérique du journal est encore lourde en terme d'utilisation et pas aussi agréable à lire qu'un simple site web.
> 
> Après je souhaite de l'audace et ne pas trouver tout simplement la version papier du journal sous forme web; c'est le principal défaut de la forme numérique du journal qui n'exploite que très peu les possibilités de la dématérialisation.
> 
> Allez je me mets à rêver: un let's play d'ackboo sur un jeu que je n'aurais probablement jamais; acheté uniquement par la mère du développeur. Avec des carrés et des losanges verts et bleus; peut-être des ronds oranges.
> Bref un jeu imbitable mais que je trouverais génial et fastoche après la démo du maître.
> 
> Des alertes pour calmer nos ardeurs à dégainer la carte bleue lors d'une daube release masquée.
> ...


J'adhère également. 

Je ne suis pas à fond sur le numérique dans ma vie courante (Ingénieur developpement...), mais c'est vrai qu'avoir un version plus numérique sur le site pourrait être un gros plus ( vidéos intégrées aux articles, GIFs pour les encarts, ... j'en bave déjà ^^ ).

Certains de nos amis lecteurs papier ne s'imaginait pas de semaine sans une lecture de CPC sur le trône, ca pourrait les intéresser ! 
Imaginez pouvoir lire sur votre tablette/Mobile dans votre salle du trône un test de Pipomantis sur Dark Souls 4 avec une face cam sur ces fails pour le premier boss du jeu :haha:  ( j'avais ris pour le concours Dark Souls 2 ) : Ca n'a pas de prix !

----------


## Calvitruc

Perso en tant qu'expat' un site oueb copie-carbonne du magazine ca fait sens pour moi. J'imagine que c'est la meme pour tout les francophones d'ailleurs qui auraient pu se reconnaitre dans l'esprit CPC.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> C'est un projet audacieux et c'est courageux de se remettre face à de nouveaux défis.
> Personnellement du contenu numérique ça ne m’intéresse vraiment pas, on est submergé de news H24 sur les jeux vidéos et si c'est pour faire une copie de la version papier et bien je préfère largement un magazine à une page d’écran.
> Quand j'ai vu Kickstarter je me suis demandé un moment si c'était une blague tellement vous demandés à vos lecteurs de rester prudent face à ce mode de financement. (j'ai tout de même plus confiance en vous qu'en Chris Roberts)
> Du coup si je me réabonne par le kickstarter une partie non négligeable du fric ira aussi à kickstarter, j'ai du mal à voir l’intérêt du truc pour ceux qui sont déjà abonnés.
> 
> Comme dit plus haut je fais partis des personnes attachés au papier mais jusqu’à quel prix ? Bonne chance pour l’équilibrage et bon courage pour la mise en place en espérant que vous rencontriez le succès escompté...


Idem. J'ai pas de compte Kickstarter, ne comptais pas en avoir. Pour la forme je vais probablement m'en créer un juste pour vous soutenir, de toute façon j'allais me réabonner. Mais je pense rester scotché au papier, à moins de véritables nouveaux contenus.
Pour mesurer le nombre de personnes intéressées, il n'y avait pas bêtement moyen de rajouter dans votre boutique un abonnement mixte papier + numérique ? A un euro symbolique de +, à contracter à cette fameuse date du 7 juin. Parce qu'au final comme vous le dites, vous ne vous servez pas du crowdfunding (pas de palier ni de goodies, si vous n'atteignez pas l'objectif l'investissement n'est pas annulé car il conserve son abonnement, ...). Vous cherchez simplement une mesure fiable du nombre de personnes intéressées.

----------


## Anonyme866

Je suis dubitatif sur les vidéos type let's play. Ça risque de prendre pas mal de temps pour une audience limitée. Après, si c'est limité aux phases de test réel servant à la rédaction de tests, et donc ne pompe pas le temps de rédactionnel mais n'est qu'un bonus, pourquoi pas. 


Pour en revenir à l'idée du statut premium sur le site/forum, outre le cas de GK que "tout le monde" connait, l'on pourrait citer *BoardGameGeek*, alias *BGG*. Chaque année, ce site communautaire spécialisé dans les jeux de société fait une campagne de don pour financer ses frais. Les contributeurs n'ont en retour, selon le montant du don, qu'une médaille ainsi qu'une quantité de GeekGolds, la monnaie du site. Celle ci ne servant que pour débloquer des fonctionnalités ou faire l'acquisition de badges et autres décorum. Et ça fonctionne, les gens y souscrivent. Ça a, qui plus est, l'avantage de ne pas couter grand chose et donc de bien marger.


Quant à KS, on peut envisager, espérer, que ce soit pour la première fois. Et qu'après, CPC soit apte à faire ses futures campagnes de financement en interne.

----------


## Phenixy

> Il y en a qui n'ont toujours pas accès à la webcam ?


L'accès au forum prenium ça se mérite, c'est pas donné à tout plébéien.  :Cigare:

----------


## Fizdol

On va tous soutenir un truc un truc qu'on trouve sympa mais dont, fondamentalement - désolé les canards, on se tape un peu vu que la majorité de votre lectorat actuel reste attaché au papier. On fait plus ça pour vous et pour ceux qui vous découvrirait uniquement via ce biais (ou les expats asiatiques). 
Du coup l'équivalence _backers=futur lectorat online_ est un peu foireuse, non ?

----------


## tenshu

> On va tous soutenir un truc un truc qu'on trouve sympa mais dont, fondamentalement - désolé les canards, on se tape un peu vu que la majorité de votre lectorat actuel reste attaché au papier.


Tu parles pour toi non ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Le papier me fait grave chier, je passe tout en dématérialisé ( abonnement au monde, au diplo, utilisation d'epub, streaming ou vod ) donc je suis bien content que CanardPC aille vers cela  ::):  Je sais pas ce qu'entends Fizdol par cette histoire de majorité, mais même si ça concerne une "minorité" de canards qui sont intéressés - et il y en a beaucoup sur le  topic -, tant mieux.

----------


## TKN Jez

Perso je suis CPC depuis un bon moment, lors de mon année en NZ j'ai choppé quand je le pouvais le mag sur du démat' (ePresse), je suis passé ces dernières années de "fan du papier" à "fan du démat", bcp plus pratique dans mon cas où je bouge pas mal, je backerai le kickstarter et je serai des votre sur la version site / démat'.

----------


## Fizdol

> Tu parles pour toi non ?


Bien sur. Mais je le dis parce que une grande partie des gens qui interviennent ici semble aussi de cet avis. Alors peut-être que ça n'a pas nécessairement valeur de majorité mais, en aucune manière, c'est quelque chose de négligeable.

----------


## noryac

Tant que ça n'enlève rien à la version papier je pense qu'on est d'accord pour dire que c'est une bonne chose non  ?

----------


## Fizdol

Oui. C'est même une super idée.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Moi aussi j'achète mon CPC tous les 15 jours en kiosque (depuis 2008). C'est une tradition qui me tient à cœur (même si un abonnement me coûterais moins cher) et que je n'ai pas envie de changer.

Je comprends tout à fait votre démarche et le fait qu'il est très difficile de faire un système pour donner accès au contenu web aux "acheteurs du kiosque".


Je n'ai pas envie de rater des news/articles/débats communautaires, du coup je me tâte pour savoir si je vais prendre un abonnement numérique.
Mais je me pose quand même la question : _Est-ce que le nouveau contenu vaudra vraiment le prix de cet abonnement ?_
Parce que les tests/dossiers/preview je les aurait déjà dans le magazine papier.  ::siffle:: 


Vous-vous rendez compte du dilemme que vous me posez ?  ::'(: 


*edit :* En fait j'ai deux autres questions :
- Il y aura t-il moyen de facilement distinguer un article qui sera dans le prochain CPC papier des autres ? (pour éviter de lire trop de contenu avant d'avoir la version papier)
- Pour la numérisation progressive des anciens numéros/articles, la communauté CPC peut-elle vous aider ?

----------


## Baalim

> Bien sur. Mais je le dis parce que une grande partie des gens qui interviennent ici semble aussi de cet avis. Alors peut-être que ça n'a pas nécessairement valeur de majorité mais, en aucune manière, c'est quelque chose de négligeable.


A mon sens, tu sous-estimes le nombre de membres du forum potentiellement intéressés par le démat' et, surtout, par un abonnement à prix plus doux (nous sommes de gros rapiats)

Là, on lit essentiellement les réactions plus ou moins mesurées des abonnés, les autres ferment leurs gueules (un minimum) et attendent le lancement du KS.

J'ai dans l'idée que les abonnés actuels ne seront pas si altruistes que ça et que les "dons" proviendront en grande majorité des gens nouvellement intéressés (ou qui pensent pouvoir lire dans les chiottes avec une tablette)  :;): 

En parlant de dons, d'ailleurs, je pense effectivement que cpc devrait en profiter pour faire tourner sa boutique à plein régimes et se faire plein de thunes sur le dos des fans  ::ninja:: 
C'est toujours ça de financement obtenu dès aujourd'hui avec des marges plus ou moins quantifiables.

De ce point de vue, le badge spécial forum, la carte "sortie de prison/résistance mystique au ban hammer" et autres petits privilèges peu coûteux et refourgables lors du KS auraient probablement un effet positif sur les souscriptions (ouais, j'en ai marre de les appeler des dons).

Tiens, en passant, vous pourriez également monnayer le droit au changement de sous titres. Certains en ont de forts étranges...

----------


## Fizdol

Je crois trop aux chiottes. Toi plus que quiconque devrait le comprendre.

Cela dit c'est brillant : on pourrait transformer le forum en f2p. Le cooldown du banhammer est diminué si tu payes, plus besoin de farmer un topic à coup de mauvaises blagues pour choper un sous-titre, suffit d'avoir assez de €P€ dans son larfeuille. Et même un partenariat avec imgur pour que les golden players puissent poster des gifs qui fonctionnent.

Et à chaque fois que tu te connectes, un splashscreen pour les différents abonnements.

----------


## Naity

> Tiens, en passant, vous pourriez également monnayer le droit au changement de sous titres. Certains en ont de forts étranges...


Hmmm, sous titre de chiotte ou pas de sous titre du tout. Quelle situation est la plus enviable?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> De ce point de vue, le badge spécial forum, la carte "sortie de prison/résistance mystique au ban hammer" et autres petits privilèges peu coûteux et refourgables lors du KS auraient probablement un effet positif sur les souscriptions (ouais, j'en ai marre de les appeler des dons).[...]
> 
>  Tiens, en passant, vous pourriez également monnayer le droit au changement de sous titres. Certains en ont de forts étranges...


 Mon Dieu, quelles idées horribles  ::o:  Payer pour le droit de ne pas respecter la charte (le marché des indulgences ?), je vois vraiment pas comment ça peut améliorer l'ambiance. "J'ai le droit de troller / poster des images de cul / de la politique / topic du coeur parce que j'ai payé"  :Gerbe:

----------


## Baalim

> Mon Dieu, quelles idées horribles  Payer pour le droit de ne pas respecter la charte (le marché des indulgences ?), je vois vraiment pas comment ça peut améliorer l'ambiance. "J'ai le droit de troller / poster des images de cul / de la politique / topic du coeur parce que j'ai payé"


Je me doutais bien que je n'avais pas mis assez de smileys

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je crois trop aux chiottes. Toi plus que quiconque devrait le comprendre.
> 
> Cela dit c'est brillant : on pourrait transformer le forum en f2p. Le cooldown du banhammer est diminué si tu payes, plus besoin de farmer un topic à coup de mauvaises blagues pour choper un sous-titre, suffit d'avoir assez de €P€ dans son larfeuille. Et même un partenariat avec imgur pour que les golden players puissent poster des gifs qui fonctionnent.
> 
> Et à chaque fois que tu te connectes, un splashscreen pour les différents abonnements.


Comme ça, quand je me connecterai sur cpc par erreur en voulant aller sur Gameblog, hop, ça sera tout pareil  ::lol::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Cette semaine, on a même essayé de faire une vidéo de présentation...

----------


## Phenixy

Qui sont les deux idiots en arrière-plan?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme866

Pour augmentez vos chances, qu'Ivan se teigne en roux et terminez la vidéo par un "Shut up and give us your money !!!".

----------


## Phenixy

> Pour augmentez vos chances, qu'Ivan se teigne en roux et terminez la vidéo par un "Shut up and give us your money !!!".


Ils ont déjà Casque!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui, mais c'est dur faire rentrer 19,5 dans le cadre.

EDIT : Ca fait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu Ivan. C'est quoi cette couleur à la Richard Gere ? Vous visez le lectorat féminin ?

----------


## Graouu

Peut être qu'avec un tshirt de chien, ce serait plus simple  ::lol:: 

Sinon a fond pour l'archive ! Je vends un rein pour avoir tous les Cpc en ligne et le deuxième pour avoir tous les Cpc Hardware (oui je sais c'est pas prévu mais j'aime radoter). Est ce que Caf pourrait avoir un coin pour parler de Kpop ?  ::lol::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Qui sont les deux idiots en arrière-plan?


Un nouveau jeu !  ::lol:: 
Je propose Moquette et Izual.

----------


## ProXorP

Roooh, mais c'est justement ce type de vidéo qu'on voudrait voir sur le site CPC avec les articles !!! :D Un Edito d'enfer / Les recettes ratées en live ! etc  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Qui sont les deux idiots en arrière-plan?


Maria Kalash et Doc TB.

----------


## Jaycie

> Maria Kalash et Doc TB.


non ceux là on les a déjà vu sur ASI. Donc il reste Izual, moquette, Netsabes, KL et Toto.

Je voies plus Moquette et Izual le jeunot

----------


## Larry Coche

J' ai cru que c'etais Monsieur Cacao et Sylvine.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je voies plus Moquette et Izual le jeunot


HEP HEP HEP MÔSSIEUR ! C'est MON pari  :tired:

----------


## moimadmax

Je crois qu'on est en train d'assister à la première Pré-campagne de crowdfunding. 

D'habitude sur ASI il parle plutôt bien pourtant. Là il doit se mettre une pression de malade pour bafouiller comme ça.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Ils ont déjà Casque!


Plus ils sont de roux, plus on rit.

----------


## Alab

> non ceux là on les a déjà vu sur ASI. Donc il reste Izual, moquette, Netsabes, KL et Toto.
> 
> Je voies plus Moquette et Izual le jeunot


Tu voudrais pas qu'on réfléchisse en plus par hasard toi ?  :tired:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> est ce que caf pourrait avoir un coin pour parler de kpop ?


jamais !

----------


## Haraban

Oh putain "je suis un gentil poulet"  ::XD::  .
J'avais vu la vidéo sur un CD joystick y'a une paie ! la madeleine de Proust.

----------


## Enjolras

Bonjour,
vieux lecteur (comme beaucoup ici, je lisais Joystick :P ) qui achète exclusivement en kiosque, je ne vois pas d'inconvénient à vous filer un coup de main sur le kickstarter, j'aime bien votre boulot et je veux que ça continue de vous amuser et que vous en viviez.
Mais j'espère que vous êtes conscient du danger de votre formule : à terme votre public sera essentiellement un public d'abonné, ce qui vous fera mécaniquement disparaitre des kiosques (si ça se vend peu, y'a juste un numéro qui traine au fond et basta), et donc réduira votre visibilité et l'achat d'opportunité (ex : je suis à peu près sûr que vous vendez un max dans les grandes gares pendant les grèves :D )
Or si mes souvenir sont bons, c'est un mécanisme qui déclenche une lente érosion des ventes dans la presse plus traditionnelle (les abonnements ont été l'eldorado pendant des années parce qu'attrappe-annonceur avant que le piège se referme) parce ça flingue de renouvellement, évidemment ça peut ne pas concerner une presse qui a une affinité naturelle avec internet et peut se rendre efficacement visible sur ce média. Sauf que ça reste à prouver.
Quelqu'un citait plus haut le Diplo, qui doit avoir ses archives sur le net depuis que le net existe ou pas loin, c'est vrai, mais cet excellent journal doit quand même régulièrement "faire la manche" auprès de ses lecteurs pour survivre, pas cette année certes, mais c'est chaud quand même.

Au final je sais que vous avez déjà prouvé pas mal ces 13 dernières années et que le rôle de pionnier vous va bien. Bon courage, je serai là le 7, et au plaisir de vous lire... sur papier surtout  :;):  Le site en ce qui me concerne, ce sera pour les goodies.

Amitiés

----------


## Canard WC

J'adhère totalement à ce nouveau concept.
Je rêve d'un site de JV qui tienne enfin la route et sans pubs, et CPC peut le faire.
 ::wub::

----------


## Manu71

> Bonjour,
> vieux lecteur (comme beaucoup ici, je lisais Joystick :P ) qui achète exclusivement en kiosque, je ne vois pas d'inconvénient à vous filer un coup de main sur le kickstarter, j'aime bien votre boulot et je veux que ça continue de vous amuser et que vous en viviez.
> Mais j'espère que vous êtes conscient du danger de votre formule : à terme votre public sera essentiellement un public d'abonné, ce qui vous fera mécaniquement disparaitre des kiosques (si ça se vend peu, y'a juste un numéro qui traine au fond et basta), et donc réduira votre visibilité et l'achat d'opportunité (ex : je suis à peu près sûr que vous vendez un max dans les grandes gares pendant les grèves :D )
> Or si mes souvenir sont bons, c'est un mécanisme qui déclenche une lente érosion des ventes dans la presse plus traditionnelle (les abonnements ont été l'eldorado pendant des années parce qu'attrappe-annonceur avant que le piège se referme) parce ça flingue de renouvellement, évidemment ça peut ne pas concerner une presse qui a une affinité naturelle avec internet et peut se rendre efficacement visible sur ce média. Sauf que ça reste à prouver.
> Quelqu'un citait plus haut le Diplo, qui doit avoir ses archives sur le net depuis que le net existe ou pas loin, c'est vrai, mais cet excellent journal doit quand même régulièrement "faire la manche" auprès de ses lecteurs pour survivre, pas cette année certes, mais c'est chaud quand même.
> 
> Au final je sais que vous avez déjà prouvé pas mal ces 13 dernières années et que le rôle de pionnier vous va bien. Bon courage, je serai là le 7, et au plaisir de vous lire... sur papier surtout  Le site en ce qui me concerne, ce sera pour les goodies.
> 
> Amitiés


Entièrement d'accord avec ce monsieur. Même si je vous souhaite une franche réussite avec votre kickstarter, ça ne sera pas pour moi.
J'achète CPC en kiosques dans mon bled. C'est quasiment un des derniers mag' que j'achète d'ailleurs (avec mes comics). Il y a le plaisir d'aller faire ma balade de temps en temps pour aller chercher tout ça, et aussi de contribuer même dans une moindre mesure à faire vivre le marchand de journaux, on a déjà fermé assez de commerces comme ça chez moi.
Juste pour l'anecdote, au début il en commandait deux exemplaires, à ma demande: un pour moi, un qui restait dans les rayons. Ensuite, il a régulièrement vendu le second. Ce matin, en allant chercher mon dernier numéro, j'ai vu qu'il en avait 6 en rayon, et  il m'a dit avoir 3 clients réguliers....

----------


## Wabbitt

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Maria Kalash et Doc TB.


Menteur.

----------


## Cartben

Excellente idée, j'espère que ça va marcher. Je vais sans hésiter participer car la presse à coté de chez moi n'arrive pas à avoir le magazine et sur tablette j'aime pas trop (ça me fatigue les yeux)

Rdv dans 2 jours

----------


## Stratosfear

La seule question quoi doit être posée : Couly fera-t-il aussi les couv' du site ?  ::ninja::

----------


## GrandFather

Pouvoir accéder aux archives du magazine, je dis banco ! Et si le site ajoute un petit quelque chose à l'édition papier, à laquelle je suis abonné depuis des années, ce sera du bonus. Vous pouvez compter sur moi.

Ce sera mon premier KS ; les analyses éclairées d'un certain I. Lefou et moultes news goguenardes dans CPC sur des backers floués m'en avait jusqu'ici détourné...   ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> - Pour la numérisation progressive des anciens numéros/articles, la communauté CPC peut-elle vous aider ?



J'ose espérer que la redac possède toujours les textes originaux et qu'on aura des vrais versions texte/html avec une mise en page responsive.... parceque si c'est pour se payer du scan jpeg, la plupart des vieux numéros ayant plus de 5 ans sont déjà scannés sur abandonware-magazines. 

D'autre part, la numérisation des articles (si par malheur ils n'ont pas gardé leurs archives) c'est pas le plus long à côté de l'indexation par type d'article (test, news, dossier), par auteur, par mots-clés... En gros le plus long c'est de remplir la table pour la base de données.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Honnêtement c'est une bonne idée : devant la pauvreté de l'offre francophone en matière de site d'information sur les jeux vidéos, ce genre d'initiative peut vraiment apporter quelque chose d'appréciable (entre le jeuxvideo.com actuel ridicule et les types hautains de gamekult qui veulent se donner un genre).

Cependant, j'ai bien peur que dévoiler au fur et à mesure les articles qui composent les bimensuels n'empiètent sur son volume de vente. Un de mes plaisirs est de temps à autres aller m'acheter Canard PC chez le marchand de journaux et j'aime vraiment ça. Si les articles importants qui composent le magazine sont mis en ligne au fur et à mesure, ça portera à terme préjudice au support papier : à quoi bon attendre et se déplacer quand on peut avoir instantanément avoir l'article sans bouger son séant de sa chaise ? Néanmoins, j'insiste sur le fait que niveau qualité de l'information la mise en ligne d'un tel site serait une bonne chose, des personnes qui ne seraient pas très friandes du support papier seraient plus à même de découvrir CPC.
Je pense que la réussite de ce projet (et également ce qui pourrait me pousser à m'abonner) serait la mise en ligne de contenus exclusif, que l'on ne peut pas retrouver sur support papier, par exemple des podcasts comme ça a été évoqué. Je sais que c'est subjectif et que ça dépend des personnes mais je pense que je ne suis pas le seul à éprouver un certain plaisir à aller chercher mon magazine, tourner les pages etc (ajouté au fait que je déteste lire sur des écrans  ::P:  ).

Un gros point fort serait la mise en ligne des archives, franchement ça serait top dans le cas de figure où l'on est intéressé par un jeu et que l'on souhaite un avis dessus.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> D'autre part, la numérisation des articles (si par malheur ils n'ont pas gardé leurs archives) c'est pas le plus long à côté de l'indexation par type d'article (test, news, dossier), par auteur, par mots-clés... En gros le plus long c'est de remplir la table pour la base de données.


Cherche stagiaire, mal payé; bizuté tous les jours, qui aime les tags pour en créer toute la journée.

----------


## Clemanes

Excellente idée !! Je suis encore abonné pour 8 mois, mais je vais me réabonner pour soutenir ce projet !! 
Ce qui serait top, une version PDF du magazine comprise dans l'abonnement. Au moins, une fois lu, on peut ranger le magazine dans l'étagère et conserver la version numérique dans la tablette  ::):

----------


## moimadmax

> J'ose espérer que la redac possède toujours les textes originaux et qu'on aura des vrais versions texte/html avec une mise en page responsive.... parceque si c'est pour se payer du scan jpeg, la plupart des vieux numéros ayant plus de 5 ans sont déjà scannés sur abandonware-magazines. 
> 
> D'autre part, la numérisation des articles (si par malheur ils n'ont pas gardé leurs archives) c'est pas le plus long à côté de l'indexation par type d'article (test, news, dossier), par auteur, par mots-clés... En gros le plus long c'est de remplir la table pour la base de données.


Après le crowdfunding, on peut faire du crowdworking. Mais je pense que ça demanderai plus de boulot à mettre en place qu'a faire finalement.

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## cokoyan

Youpi banane, mon premier kickstarter !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/39f89b5...cf063f14aa.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/39f89b5...cf063f14aa.jpg


Calypse, merde!  ::ninja:: 

 :^_^:

----------


## TiNitro

ah ben tiens, je vais me réabonner du coup.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un phénomène national le CPC au petit coin... J'en suis moi-même pratiquant  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

> C'est un phénomène national le CPC au petit coin... J'en suis moi-même pratiquant




Bon allez j'arrête et je retourne bosser.

----------


## Baalim

Bon, alors, c'est toujours pour demain ce KS ?

----------


## Chov

Moi j'ai pas très bien saisi....avec ce KS cela veut il dire que ce site n'existera plus et que nous aurons à débourser 40e par an pour dire des bêtises sur le forum?

----------


## tenshu

Non.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Moi j'ai pas très bien saisi....avec ce KS cela veut il dire que ce site n'existera plus et que nous aurons à débourser 40e par an pour dire des bêtises sur le forum?


Si. D'ailleurs, je te fournis mon le RIB pour le virement de ton abonnement.

----------


## Axaba

Je trouve également que c'est une très bonne idée. Le financement participatif est vraiment en train de devenir un modèle économique alternatif, et c'est une très bonne chose.
Bonne chance à vous, les gars !  ::):

----------


## Anonyme866

> C'est un phénomène national le CPC au petit coin... J'en suis moi-même pratiquant


La dématérialisation via le futur nouveau site CPC va porter un rude coup à cette pratique.

Il se murmure que, pour compenser et rendre non seulement CPC dématérialisé mais également dé-sédentarisé, le strechgoal ultime de leur KS permettrait de débloquer un addon de 

Spoiler Alert! 


distille fremen

.

----------


## BPWarrior

Chui le seul à rafraîchir la page depuis minuit pour voir le lien kickstarter pop? Oui ? Bon ok dodo ... je verrai ça demain du coup.

----------


## sseb22

Bah oui quoi : allez, on est le 7 maintenant ! :D

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Tic, tac, tic, tac...
Vengeurs du risque.

 ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Ce kickstarter est un scandale !

----------


## ProXorP

Alors alors ? Oukilélelien ?  ::P:

----------


## Fizdol

Premier retard du kickstarter, putain les mecs ça commence bien.

----------


## GrandFather

Vous avez envisagé une campagne kickstarter pour financer la campagne kickstarter du site ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Premier retard du kickstarter, putain les mecs ça commence bien.


 Comme ça, quand le site sera en ligne en 2020, tu ne pourras pas dire que tu n'avais pas été prévenu

----------


## Fizdol

:Fouras:

----------


## Jaycie

> Tic, tac, tic, tac...
> Vengeurs du risque.


RANGERS DU RISQUE PUTAIN.

No one messes with Tic et Tac

----------


## Flad

> Tic, tac, tic, tac...
> Rangers du risque.


Fixed  :tired:

----------


## shadowproject11

Aller.
ça mange pas de pain.

----------


## Flad

> Comme ça, quand le site sera en ligne en 2020, tu ne pourras pas dire que tu n'avais pas été prévenu


La Calypse sera fini avant ou après ?

----------


## Baalim

> La Calypse sera fini avant ou après ?


Faudrait demander à l'auteur (que le droit du travail ne permet plus de fouetter ou de mettre au cachot pour plus d'efficacité et de zèle) mais vu le rythme de croisière, je dirais un peu plus tard.

----------


## ProXorP

Tjs rien  :;):  
https://www.kickstarter.com/discover...2442143&page=1

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

Z'ont toujours pas réussi à tourner la vidéo
 ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

J'annonce dans 2h un dessin d'excuse de Couly.

----------


## CptProut

Il ce calque sur le modele Star citizen pour chopez un max de brouzouf  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

Avec toute une galerie de multi à acheter pour pouvoir naviguer sur le forum incognito.
Avec vitres anti-ban. Puis le module VR pour une expérience FPS au sein de la rédac.

Business plan sur 13 ans.

----------


## El_Rigolo

tic
*F5*
tac
*F5*
 ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...st-lanc%C3%A9-!

----------


## Fizdol

Tu bluff Martoni, y'a aucun lien dans le post d'Ivan.

----------


## Baalim

Ah ah, je suis le canard n° 2  :Cigare: 

A moi la célébrité !

----------


## cosmicsoap

A voté !

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'hésite en Gutenberg pression et Vingt d'honneur...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Voilà c'est effectivement lancé.
La news est là: http://www.canardpc.com/kickstarter-...-pc-lance.html

*Le Kickstarter est ici.*

----------


## moanatari

Yes c'est fait, ça va le faire ! On va rendre ce projet réel !  ::): 




> Voilà c'est effectivement lancé.
> La news est là: http://www.canardpc.com/kickstarter-...-pc-lance.html
> 
> *Le Kickstarter est ici.*

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Ça défile vite dis donc  ::mellow:: 
j'ai pris l'early machin à 60 boules  ::):

----------


## Lianhua

Whaou ! Déjà 25% atteint en même pas une heure  ::O:

----------


## Lennyroquai

On croise les doigts ! C'est parti !

----------


## Phibrizo

- Je profite du KS pour m'abonner, et j'ai pris le gutemberg early duck. Mais si je veux le mug je vais devoir passer au pack à 90€... dommage de ne pas pouvoir rajouter simplement quelques euros pour ça  :Emo: 

- La durée du KS (23 jours) m'étonne un peu, mais bon.

- Si vous explosez le compteur, vous prévoyez quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## xlight111x

Kickstarter ne prend pas ma carte, je suis dég...  :Emo:

----------


## Thalack

Quand vous aurez atteint LE MILLIARD, vous ferez quoi de tout cet argent ?

----------


## Redlight

> Quand vous aurez atteint LE MILLIARD, vous ferez quoi de tout cet argent ?


Des putes et de la coke ?

----------


## Saintvergetorix

Ca défile vite! 
C'est le moment de rajouter des stretch goals du type "pour 100 000 euros, un featuring de Mark Hamill dans le premier numéro de CPC online"

----------


## banditbandit

J'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre, et devant enthousiasme général je me sens un peu seul car si j'ai bien suivi le mot d'ordre du web site canard pc c'est "_aidez nous à devenir payant !_".

Je peux comprendre l'enthousiasme des abonnés (quoique en étant abonnés ils disposent déjà d'une version papier et aussi d'une version numérique...) mais quid des autres ceux qui lisent occasionnellement canardpc ou même pas du tout mais qui fréquentent quand même le site !?

----------


## Fizdol

Non mais le forum ne sera jamais payant hein, rien à voir.

----------


## banditbandit

Oui mais justement c'est pas très clair, j'ai fouillé un peu mais j'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet, si tu as des détails !?

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui mais justement c'est pas très clair, j'ai fouillé un peu mais j'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet, si tu as des détails !?


Le contenu publié par les rédacteurs sur le site canardpc.com sera payant puisque ce sera en grande partie le même contenu que dans le magazine. Rien à voir avec le forum.

----------


## Fizdol

Oui voilà, ça a toujours été comme cela et ça le restera (d'ailleurs un forum payant c'est une belle connerie).

Si tu veux une "info" j'ai ça :




> Le forum va garder toute sa place dans notre communauté, et on réfléchit même, dans le cadre du projet en question, à mettre mieux en valeur les contributions de qualité (et d’idiotie), voire à proposer des outils supplémentaires plus pratiques aux plus motivés.


Mais pas mieux.

----------


## Arsgunner

Le temps d'atteindre la carte bleue ce soir, et le projet sera déjà financé ! Bravo.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Plus de la moitié de l'objectif atteint après seulement une poignée d'heures  ::o:

----------


## Fizdol

En maintenant le rythme, c'est le million à la fin des 23 jours.

----------


## Phibrizo

Bon. Il n'est pas de coutume d'envoyer un update quand un KS franchit la barre des 50% ? hein ?  ::P:

----------


## BPWarrior

j'arrive 2h après la bagarre du coup  ::'(:  
M'enfin 'c'est l'jeu ma pauvre Lucette' 
tout façon je voulais mon mug à 25 € !
ça m'a fait tilter que mon abonnent actuel y restais que 2 numéros ! et comme j'ai bien lu la FAQ  ::siffle::  du coup chui aussi passée à la boutique!
je vous souhaite que ce départ rapide ne s’essouffle pas!

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Bon. Il n'est pas de coutume d'envoyer un update quand un KS franchit la barre des 50% ? hein ?


On en est même aux deux tiers !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> RANGERS DU RISQUE PUTAIN.
> 
> No one messes with Tic et Tac


Rah merde...
Je savais qu'il ne fallait pas que je lâche Minus et Cortex.  ::sad::

----------


## Wabbitt

1er jour à 14 h, 40573 € récoltés sur 60000 € demandés !
Vite vite mon mug, j'ai plus rien pour boire mon café !

----------


## Alab

> J'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre, et devant enthousiasme général je me sens un peu seul car si j'ai bien suivi le mot d'ordre du web site canard pc c'est "_aidez nous à devenir payant !_".
> 
> Je peux comprendre l'enthousiasme des abonnés (quoique en étant abonnés ils disposent déjà d'une version papier et aussi d'une version numérique...) mais quid des autres ceux qui lisent occasionnellement canardpc ou même pas du tout mais qui fréquentent quand même le site !?


Nan mais en gros t'auras une partie payante avec le contenu du mag. Voila.

Ceux qui fréquentent le site ? Pour lire quelles news ?  ::ninja:: 

Va faire un tour sur arrêt sur image, ça donnera une idée du fonctionnement du *site*.

----------


## grammaton

> j'arrive 2h après la bagarre du coup  
> M'enfin 'c'est l'jeu ma pauvre Lucette' 
> tout façon je voulais mon mug à 25 € !
> ça m'a fait tilter que mon abonnent actuel y restais que 2 numéros ! et comme j'ai bien lu la FAQ  du coup chui aussi passée à la boutique!
> je vous souhaite que ce départ rapide ne s’essouffle pas!


Comme d'habitude dans les KS, les early bid sont toujours trop limités en nombre, on n'a même pas le temps d'aller sur le KS qu'il n'y en a plus (et dire que j'attendais à minuit le KS pour ne pas me faire avoir mais voilà :D ).

----------


## djidjidji

Désolé, sorry, toutes mes excuses, mais j'ai pas le courage ni l'opportunité de lire toutes les pages précédentes alors je pose une question qui a dû être posée 127 fois... 

J'arrive à un ou deux numéros de la fin de mon abo. Si je renouvelle maintenant sur le Kickstarter je ne pense pas que l'abonnement sera pris en compte "AVANT" décembre 2016. 

Donc qu'en est-il pour la période de maintenant jusqu'à décembre ? 

Faut-il que je renouvelle mon abonnement + Kickstart (pour soutenir en même temps le projet) (ce qui fera environ 140 € ouille !) pour être sûr d'avoir tous mes numéros sans interruption ? (bien sûr je comprends que cela repousse d'autant au nombre de numéro mon abonnement et donc ma profession de foi à CPC ^^)

Désolé, désolé, par sur la tête... Aïe !!!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Faut-il que je renouvelle mon abonnement + Kickstart (pour soutenir en même temps le projet) pour être sûr d'avoir tous mes numéros sans interruption ?


Tu as la solution. Tu renouvelles ton abonnement et si tu souscris un abo papier au Kickstarter pour soutenir, ce sera une prolongation de ton abonnement quand le site sera dispo.

----------


## Flad

> Désolé, sorry, toutes mes excuses, mais j'ai pas le courage ni l'opportunité de lire toutes les pages précédentes alors je pose une question qui a dû être posée 127 fois... 
> 
> J'arrive à un ou deux numéros de la fin de mon abo. Si je renouvelle maintenant sur le Kickstarter je ne pense pas que l'abonnement sera pris en compte "AVANT" décembre 2016. 
> 
> Donc qu'en est-il pour la période de maintenant jusqu'à décembre ? 
> 
> Faut-il que je renouvelle mon abonnement + Kickstart (pour soutenir en même temps le projet) pour être sûr d'avoir tous mes numéros sans interruption ?
> 
> Désolé, désolé, par sur la tête... Aïe !!!





> Mon abonnement arrive à échéance bientôt, là tout de suite, comment je fais pour participer au Kickstarter sans rater de numéros ?
> Vous vous ré-abonnez via notre boutique pour ne pas rater un numéro. Lors du Kickstarter, vous prenez une contrepartie avec un abonnement papier : elle agira comme une prolongation automatique de votre abonnement lors de la sortie du site.


FAQ dans l'OP du topic, y a juste à relire le 1er post en fait ;-)

----------


## djidjidji

Ok en effet je suis incorrigible... Merci pour la réponse rapide ^^

----------


## DCX

Micro soutien effectué.
Hate de voir ce nouveau projet se réaliser!  :Perfect:

----------


## Lennyroquai

53 767 brouzoufs ! 15h35 ! C'est chaud...  ::rolleyes:: 

Ah non en fait il reste 23 jours...  ::lol::

----------


## Nono

70 euros l'abo ? C'est pas cher ! Dans ma mémoire, c'était plutôt 76 euros, à une époque où le magazine était moins cher.

----------


## Wabbitt

Oâââhhh quel succès, financé à 136% avant la fin du premier jour !
Je veux DEUX mugs !
Bravo !!!  ::trollface::

----------


## sebnec

Ne serait-ce pour le principe de filer des sous à CPC via Kickstarter, alors que ses rédacteurs crachent le 3/4 du temps sur les gens qui font ça (avec force dossiers sur le sujet), me donne envie de participer à l'opération aumône !

Je pense leur jeter une pièce ou deux de ce pas.  :;):

----------


## LouySeiZ

Je viens d'ajouter ma pierre a l'edifice  ::): 
Je suis a l'etranger, la version numerique est une benediction ! GL

----------


## barbarian_bros

> 70 euros l'abo ? C'est pas cher ! Dans ma mémoire, c'était plutôt 76 euros, à une époque où le magazine était moins cher.


L'abonnement d'un an c'est 78€ sur la boutique CPC. Du coup le 'pack Gutenberg' ça fait quand même 8€ d'économie.

----------


## Zes

Bon ben maintenant que le KS est lancé je peux y aller de ma petite prédiction :

- la France est en crise
- l'Europe est en crise
- Le monde est en crise, le journal aussi

De ces 3 prémisses découle que ce KS ne marchera jamais, les gens vont mettre leur argent dans des secteurs plus porteurs comme les murs ou les avions, mais pas dans un truc débile comme ce KS. Jamais, au grand jamais les gens en crise mondiale actuelle n'auront les moyens de financer un projet aussi irréaliste et peu rentable, les gens ne sont pas con quand même.

Et pour terminer de vous convaincre sachez que je suis analyste financier donc je sais parfaitement de quoi je parle j'avais prédit la crise de 2008 en 2011 donc j'ai déjà quelques beaux coups prédictifs pour vous assurer que ce KS c'est la pire chose qui est arrivé à l'humanité juste après les jeux dématérialisés, oui en plus d'être hyper doué en analyse financière je suis un copaing d'Eriss ! 

Vous verrez, dans 20 jours quand le projet se sera cassé la gueule vous viendrez pleurer comme des actionnaires de Madoff and Co ou encore des croyant en Enron. Mais bon à quoi bon prévenir les gens quand ils n'en font qu'à leur tête ? Je me sens une mission pédagogique c'est tout il est temps que l'humanité se réveille à la médiocratie des KS qui n'ont jamais fonctionné.

----------


## acdctabs

Canard PC ? Ca ne marchera jamais, dans 3 mois ils sont mort

----------


## BPros

GGGOOOOO!! L'objectif est largement atteint et j'en fais partie! ::wub:: 
Comment ne pas le faire après toutes ces années à vous suivre, depuis le premier numéro, y compris depuis Joystick!!  ::love:: 
Toujours cet humour tout en étant compétents et indépendant!
Dommage pour humanoide qui n'a pas pu continuer car c'était un magazine original!  :Sweat: 
Il faudrait relancer!! J'suis sur que cela marcherait aussi!

----------


## Wabbitt

2359 contributeurs si j'ai bien compté, J+1 à 14 H 28.
Ce n'est plus un succès, c'est un raz-de-marée.
Noyé sous ces tonnes de brouzoufs, qu'allez-vous faire, partir aux Bahamas en catimini et catamaran, ou faire un numéro spécial gloire de 250 pages avec photo de groupe et le trombinoscope de l'équipe de rédaction ?

----------


## LouySeiZ

Maintenant, la beaute de CPC, c'est qu'ils vont redistribuer le trop plein de sous entre tous les participants #CanardPartiCommuniste

----------


## NoVaCoRpS

Belle initiative, soutient à fond les balons ronds pour que cela prenne vie.

Nova.

----------


## RedBelette

Mission accomplie félicitation  :^_^:

----------


## Dunccan

Hello à tous,
Bon en fait je suis face à un dilemne. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas participé. Je ne sais pas trop sur quoi m'engager. 
Je m'explique : je soutiens à fond l'initiative et je participerai un peu. L'argent n'est pas le soucis, et je pourrais tout à fait prendre un pack à 50 €. 
Mais ce qui me gêne, c'est je vois mal la finalité du projet pour moi. 

Par exemple, je suis un abonné régulier (et premium) de Gamekult et j'apprécie énormément le boulot qu'ils font (encore qu'ils pourraient aller sûrement encore plus loin, mais le débat n'est pas là). Il y a pas mal de contenu, entre les articles ... Ce qui me gêne ici, c'est qu'au final, cela ne serait qu'avoir une version "web" du magazine actuel. 

L'avantage de lire au fur et à mesure ? mouais, bof. Le lire depuis un pc / smartphone ? Pareil, ce n'est pas un point critique pour moi. Du coup, j'ai du mal à voir la plus-value du présent kickstarter (pour moi ). Je trouvais l'idée intéressante de faire du contenu additionnel (sans parler d'un site de news, mais par exemple de la vidéo ou je ne sais quoi) mais visiblement Ian tu disais que ce n'était pas prévu. 

Donc voilà, je suis un peu perdu. Encore une fois, c'est juste de mon modeste point de vue, je ne cherche pas à descendre le kickstarter ou critiquer la démarche (que je trouve très transparente et courageuse). J'ai juste du mal à voir la plus value de lâcher XX € dans un projet dans lequel je ne me reconnais pas. Si tous les backers se reconnaissent dans le sujet vraiment c'est super. 

Mais comme je le disais en introduction, je pense que je soutiendrai l'initiative pour le principe car j'adore le mag et ce que vous avez fait / vous faîtes. J'aimerai en faire plus ... j'ai besoin d'être un peu convaincu en fait.

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## moimadmax

ça dépend les cas, moi par exemple, j'achète les cpc sur ePresse, donc j'ai toujours 8 jours de retard. Là pour 2 fois moins chère j'aurai le même contenu, en avance et je peux virer une appli de mes appareils. J'y gagne de tout les côtés.
Je me pose juste des questions pour eux, car le même contenu pour 2 fois moins cher et avec la magie des smartphones et tablettes qu'on peut aussi lire aux chiottes. Surtout avec une communauté de technophiles, je pense que les abonnements papier vont grandement diminuer.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Mais comme je le disais en introduction, je pense que je soutiendrai l'initiative pour le principe car j'adore le mag et ce que vous avez fait / vous faîtes. J'aimerai en faire plus ... j'ai besoin d'être un peu convaincu en fait.


Je ne vais pas essayer de te convaincre, parce qu'au final je suis un peu comme toi, je veux rester (tant que possible) un abonné papier.
J'ai donné parce que d'une part ça prolongera mon abonnement, et en plus ça leur profite (pas grand chose vu que j'aurai la version papier) pour leur projet.
Et en lisant les 2 topics ici et les articles qui sont passés sur d'autres sites, en écoutant le podcast Libé avec l'intervention d'Ivan (en tant qu'invité hein, il n'a pas pris l'antenne de force), je pense que ça peut leur permettre de se projeter sur les prochains projets.
Si le site marche bien, ils pourront chercher d'autres idées. Si le KS avait foiré ou si le site n'est pas à la hauteur des attentes, ça remet en question certaines idées. Je vois ça un peu comme une étape sur la direction globale de CPC. Je peux carrément me gourer, mais c'est pour tout ça que j'ai KSsé.

*EDIT* : Ah si j'oubliais, y a un truc qui me plaira vraiment, j'y pense parce que je regarde les soldes steam, c'est d'avoir accès aux anciens articles et tests. Comme je ne garde pas le papier il m'arrive parfois de mettre un jeu dans ma wishlist et 2 ans plus tard quand le prix m'intéresse, j'ai oublié pourquoi.
Oui je suis un peu con. Mais ce n'est pas le sujet.  :tired: 




> ça dépend les cas, moi par exemple, j'achète les cpc sur ePresse, donc j'ai toujours 8 jours de retard. Là pour 2 fois moins chère j'aurai le même contenu, en avance et je peux virer une appli de mes appareils. J'y gagne de tout les côtés.
> Je me pose juste des questions pour eux, car le même contenu pour 2 fois moins cher et avec la magie des smartphones et tablettes qu'on peut aussi lire aux chiottes. Surtout avec une communauté de technophiles, je pense que les abonnements papier vont grandement diminuer.


Ca revient souvent mais je ne suis pas persuadé. Là encore c'est un avis ultra personnel au doigt mouillé.
Mais je connais pas mal de personnes dans mon entourage ou au boulot, qui n'ont pas acheté de magazine depuis très longtemps et qui ne font même pas l'effort de regarder dans un kiosque si une nouveauté pourrait les intéresser. Et parmi ces gens il y a des jeunes qui sont plus informés sur les nouveautés par le net, twitter et autre.

Je ne dis pas que ça sauverait un journal en mauvaise santé, mais un qui se porte bien comme CPC, ça peut attirer quelques personnes qui ne veulent pas de papier.

----------


## moimadmax

Là le fait que les abonnés ont aussi accès au site risque de leur donner le gout. Puis une fois que tu auras lu tout le contenu du magazine avant de le recevoir à quoi bon le relire une deuxième fois. Du coup quand ces personnes vont se rendre compte qu'elles peuvent se débarrasser du papier qui ne sert plus et en plus gagner 40€ le calcul est vite fait. Après si c'est le cas je pense que tout le monde est content. Sauf le circuit papier.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Depuis le KS je me suis posé la même question que toi (vous), mais finalement, et de mon expérience de lecture sur le net, je sais que je n'aurai pas le même usage du site et du mag.

Le mag je lis absolument tout, je commence par ce qui me plaît/concerne le plus (Au coin du jeu, tests et à venir de jeux que j'attends, mais il n'y en a pas forcément à chaque numéro) ensuite je lis tout dans l'ordre, même les jeux auxquels je ne toucherai jamais
Je n'aime pas lire sur écran, même sur tablette ça me gonfle un peu, je ne trouve pas ça trop pratique. Alors il est possible que je lirai les tests de ce qui m'intéresse dès leur sortie, mais je sais que si je devais me contenter du site uniquement, je ne lirais jamais le reste, le Canard Dé, les jeux qui ne m'intéressent pas...
Je sais par expérience avec les autres sites existants que je picore plus que je ne lis.

----------


## Xchroumfph

J'ai backé après beaucoup d'hésitations.
Avoir le magazine du moment en ligne ou un peu en avance ne représente pour moi pas le moindre intérêt. 
Le seul point qui m'a incité à vous soutenir, et surtout à m'abonner par la même occasion, c'est à terme la possibilité d’accéder aux archives de manière pratique.

Ne vous foirez pas sur ce point, merci.

----------


## Kaelis

> Hello à tous,
> Bon en fait je suis face à un dilemne. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas participé. Je ne sais pas trop sur quoi m'engager. 
> Je m'explique : je soutiens à fond l'initiative et je participerai un peu. L'argent n'est pas le soucis, et je pourrais tout à fait prendre un pack à 50 €. 
> Mais ce qui me gêne, c'est je vois mal la finalité du projet pour moi.


La réponse est plusieurs fois dans ton propre post, un projet ne peux pas cibler et atteindre tout le monde. Il est tout à fait possible qu'un projet ne t'intéresse pas parce qu'il ne t'apporte rien. Dans ce cas soit tu soutiens l'équipe derrière le projet plutôt que le projet lui-même (ce que j'ai fait) soit tu ne participes pas et tu n'as pas à t'en excuser.

----------

